# Curing, a myth perpetuated by bad growers



## homebrew420 (Oct 21, 2014)

This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels. 
Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.

I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.

peace


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

I gotta disagree. ALL of my bud taste and smell great when dried and is very potent. It is far more of an enjoyable smoke after 3weeks in a jar. Arguing that cure is unnecessary or covers up a growers mistakes is ridiculous. 

Grow great plants AND cure and you have top shelf. I can tell when I am smoking fresh and when not. maybe you dont feel the harsh from the fresh stuff? good for you but most of us can tell.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 21, 2014)

the "fresh" means is has not dried completely or reached the proper stabilized humidity. and on top of that it certainly would not take more than a few days at 50-60% to "cure" that .problem. Tee hee. sorry bad pun

Peace


----------



## Joedank (Oct 21, 2014)

I believe the process is deoxycarbatilization?Ancient hash makers stored and rubbed fresh depending on season. I don't own the equip to test terpenes so I can't comment there . But I do know my lungs like the enzyme taste of a two week jarring an burping regime espoused by growers I respect. @raredankness did I read that u disagreed with river rock selling uncured cannabis . Just askin is it just a habit ?where is the science?


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 21, 2014)

decarboxilation? also occurs upon ignition.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Oct 21, 2014)

I trim wet and cut the buds to appropriate size, then I throw it all in a wooden wardrobe where it sits for for anywhere between 6 and 14 days. By then everything is perfect then I throw what I can"t smoke in a month in the fridge, in a ziplock.


----------



## charface (Oct 21, 2014)

I can give people nugs that aren't ready and they notice the smell n taste are not there yet.

Also the smell coming from the jar is very chemical/gassy.
very bitey and unpleasant.

I'm not giving you shit just saying
that In my experience people prefer weed that is more than just dry.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know the technical details of why it works, nor do I care, nor claim or believe curing makes buds more potent. What I do know and believe after 30 years of growing, and about 20 years of curing is that whatever the buds turned out like, they taste much better after 2-3 weeks of curing. I come across outdoor all the time, particularly this time of year, typically grown by guys trying to make a quick buck (and know nothing about growing), which hasn't been dried nor cured properly and I can tell the difference immediately, it simply smells and tastes like shit.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 21, 2014)

GroErr said:


> I don't know the technical details of why it works, nor do I care, nor claim or believe curing makes buds more potent. What I do know and believe after 30 years of growing, and about 20 years of curing is that whatever the buds turned out like, they taste much better after 2-3 weeks of curing. I come across outdoor all the time, particularly this time of year, typically grown by guys trying to make a quick buck (and know nothing about growing), which hasn't been dried nor cured properly and I can tell the difference immediately, it simply smells and tastes like shit.


 I second this, only to add I don't have quite 30 yrs of growing under my belt, but I do have 25 yrs... dried is different than cured.
Totally true on the outdoor guys drying too fast, I think it is also because the outdoor guys have soooo much at one time that they can't cure correctly being all together, in my experience, small amounts of plants dry and cure better when not done in large amounts. My opinion anyways.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 21, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...


So let me get this straight... you are anti curing, a process through which the plant breaks down any remaining chlorophyll that has a solid foundation in biochemistry, but you are pro flushing, the non-scientific assumption that running water over the roots somehow miraculously removes *anything* from the leaves? Methinks you have picked the wrong corner in this fight, sir. Flushing in the unnecessary myth, curing is an actual process with benefits. Increased potency is NOT one of those benefits (That part is a myth) but those benefits DO include a smoother smoke, and more pleasing bouquet.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 21, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I second this, only to add I don't have quite 30 yrs of growing under my belt, but I do have 25 yrs... dried is different than cured.
> Totally true on the outdoor guys drying too fast, I think it is also because the outdoor guys have soooo much at one time that they can't cure correctly being all together, in my experience, small amounts of plants dry and cure better when not done in large amounts. My opinion anyways.


Yeah agreed, I used to do large guerrilla grows and while I understand the challenges, there's always a way. Took me a while to teach my son how to properly harvest/dry/cure, he was always in a hurry. My line to that is you've waited several months, what the hell is another couple of weeks! Quality always wins, particularly for outdoor season when the market's flooded with crap, it lets you stand out from a crowd and move your harvest faster.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2014)

it is mostly about genetics and slow drying imo
some plants will make large calyx with little leaf and have a great strong flavour, there is very little green in this bud to begin with
compared to some much darker green leafy plants
when good bud like this is dry it will taste great with no green taste

the green taste comes from the leaf left in the bud which is much darker green even when cured than the calyx
bud that is dried too fast with too much heat also taste green

curing it before it is fully dry allows it to keep longer and stay a little spongy until its needed
if you dry it fully without curing it, the taste/smoke can become too harsh and the bud can dry out too much and become dusty

i find when its cured for 2 months or so it taste smoother but the taste is not much better if at all
curing does nothing miraculous imo

peace


----------



## budman111 (Oct 21, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...


If you don't cure then you still have fresh chlorophyll in your buds and some cannabinoids have not had time to change more desirably, glad I dont buy it from you!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 21, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...



Hmmm. The honest answer is: I don't know.

I suspect that you're probably right though. I believe at a minimum jarring weed allows you to lock it in at its perfect state of "dryness" for long periods. Does that weed improve in some way over time? Again, not sure. I've popped open jars months later and swore that it smoked better than when I first tried it, but that could be my noggin playing tricks on me.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2014)

budman111 said:


> If you don't cure then you still have fresh chlorophyll in your buds and some cannabinoids have not had time to change more desirably, glad I dont buy it from you!


I've had @homebrew420 's, and I can tell you that many more people buy his pot than yours for some very good reasons:

Try his and it will be an unforgettably potent, flavorful, aromatic and enjoyable experience. I can honestly say that about everything he's ever given me.

Then again, some people still try to do production with Subcool gear, too. There's always somebody...

And about the two month cure? We do it in a week or less and people rave over how smooth it is. It's just technique, not time.


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

Cure DOES NOT increase potency......
But CERTAINLY increases taste...
My Kali Mist right from ground DOES, NOT have, her Thai pepper taste....2 weeks curing...it comes out...

NOT MY GUESS........FACT!!!


----------



## charface (Oct 21, 2014)

And I agree that different strains take longer to cure.
my blue takes forever compared to everything else. But when it does the smell is amazeballs


----------



## Clown Baby (Oct 21, 2014)

disagree. that's like saying you don't need to age a red wine after fermenting. There's a lot of chemistry that continues long after the fruit comes off the plant.


----------



## JetDro (Oct 21, 2014)

I still stand by my first statement, but will agree that a good proper dry will produce acceptable tasting weed. 
I cure mine, but not 2 months. I dry slowly, for 7 days, then cure 10 days to 14 days. 

I certainly smoke the weed when she is dry at 7 -8 days, and have no complaints. There IS a difference with a quick cure.
Flavors seem fuller to me, and like I said, the old Mist I use to love would not have her "pepper" taste w/o some kind of cure
even when dry........................


----------



## spek9 (Oct 21, 2014)

I honestly don't know the long end of all this. The OP has a point, but the way OP said it comes across as quite aggressive.

After growing for 15+ years outdoor and a couple indoor, my 'curing' techniques have changed slightly. However, what I can state from experience is that a proper dry, followed by a good long 'cure' is that taste is much smoother... specifically, the 'taste' quality is consistent throughout a single ounce, or a few dozen pounds.

I like consistency in my smoothness. That's why I 'cure', and that's why I've adapted my curing techniques to new things I've learned over the years.

If anything else, curing creates consistency. Nobody can doubt that fact.

-spek


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 21, 2014)

Homebrew makes a good point. The majority of "curing" that goes on actually happens during the drying period anyway. I know exactly what he's trying to say.

If your weed doesn't take amazing after the drying period, it probably never will.

That being said, I do think aging up to a certain point improves the burn quality, but only slightly. Cutting and quick drying is another story all together. That would produce crap no matter what.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 22, 2014)

Weed very rarely tastes better after 2 weeks without proper temp and humidity. All my flowers after they hang dry to about 50-60% rh they are.
Her is something to think about folks, if curing produces a better "flavor," then why is it that ll the oil folks want the freshest or fastest frozen material available? Why wouldn't someone who does nothing but oil extraction want your "cured" flowers? 
What happens during a "cure" is nothing more than oxidation. WHinch for some compounds I am sure that is not a bad thing.

With the example used comparing to wine, I feel is off base. You can age the wine all you want, it is the proper grapes at the peek brix content that makes it desirable, the input is what is far more important. there is also a whole lot more chemistry going on in wine than dried cannabis.

I would love to make this some kind of challenge.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 22, 2014)

It's mostly strain dependant on how long you need to dry and cure. Like it was mentioned above, the calyx to leaf ratio matters in regards to how many chlorophylls are left in the plant, the vegetable matter being what houses the most. So yes, with certain strains it's not completely necessary if you've grown and dried the plant damn near perfectly. 

What curing does (those who are cigar connoisseurs will understand this) is provide an air right environment that allows for bacteria to consume all of the different chlorophylls and converting cannabinoids like thca into thc, which doesn't happen when you smoke it! Also, burping your jars once the rh reaches between 62 and 55 percent is counterintuitive to the whole process as opening the jar exposes the bacteria to fresh air, temporarily halting the entire process. I imagine a lot of anti curing growers probably fucked up by either allowing the moisture content of the cannabis drop below 55% (below this the bacteria cease the breakdown of chlorophylls and won't ever resume) or by keeping the rh in the curing containers (Hopefully jars if they're smart) too high.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 22, 2014)

Never have I met a successful commercial grower pull down their A1 harvest then say, "Ok, now let's sit on this for 6 months while we give it the connoisseur dry and cure". Most pro grown commercial is spoken for and sits for very little time on the mtn/shelf. 

Truth is that most meds are grown poorly whether it be environmental or nutrient issues. This shows in the finished product regardless of how slowly you dry at optimal humidity or how finely you hand trim.

Ask the pro's or learn first hand bad bud can't be "cured". This is why we have hash/oil masters working their magic on this industry trash.

Now lets not forget that there is a difference between properly drying to prep for long term storage, vs drying to "cure" for extended amt of time. The best grown bud can be dried and ready within wks of take down, smooth hitting and burning to clean whte powder. If you're drying for LTS then no matter how many months after harvest you should be able to properly rehydrate so that it appears and tastes/smokes like that fresh harvest without decarbing in the bag. CO2 greatly helps with long term storage. 

I always look forward to the fresh harvest (not green but not 6mths+) as it packs so much more than aged flowers. Of course this will depend on outdoor vs indoor potency variables but that's another topic entirely.

Thanks homebrew420 for working to spread the knowledge! but don't give away all our hard earned trade secrets! I still tell my friends in rec their 48hr dry is great, great for me and my patients ha.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 22, 2014)

If someone can debunk the fact that the chlorophyll, starches, and sugars are consumed by bacteria during jar curing, which is an airtight environment, then I'll change my mind. But until then, I'll continue to propagate jar curing after a proper dry.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 22, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...


So what you are actually saying is that CURING doesn't make ANYTHING taste better... that CURING is pure poppycock? ..That if pot or anything else was grown properly then curing won't improve the flavor.... that all it does is degrade the product.

So then we need to apply this non-theory to all items we eat, smoke or enjoy, right? If this doesn't apply to all cured items then why does it apply to pot? Why wouldn't it apply to all cured products?


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 22, 2014)

During the dry/cure, starches and sugars are being consumed by the living tissue of the plant. As long as the cells are wet and have access to water, oxygen, and carbs (sugars and starches), the weed will continue to cure.

As it runs out of carbs, the process will slow down. Most of the carbs are burned off by the plant while hanging and offgassed as CO2.

This reduction of carbs is what makes your plant burn better after drying. Starchy weed is shit. This isn't a process of fermentation or a bacterial process, but the plant itself continuing respiration while drying.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 22, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...


My weed gets a little stronger after it cures for a couple of weeks and it tastes better too. It gets a little stronger because the total mass of the plant matter has reduced giving a higher percentage of trichs. It tastes better because there is not as much chlorophyll present.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 22, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> My weed gets a little stronger after it cures for a couple of weeks and it tastes better too. It gets a little stronger because the total mass of the plant matter has reduced giving a higher percentage of trichs. It tastes better because there is not as much chlorophyll present.


Nope.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 22, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Nope.


yep.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 22, 2014)

So how long do you folks believe there to be "living tissue" breaking the plant matter down. It is a simple chemical oxidation, on top of the fact you, @MuckyDucky, are posting false info. Thc-a does indeed convert to thc via ignition/vaporization. I would also like to point out comparing apples and oranges doesn't get one too far. Your herb will not get more potent after a 1 month cure. Also you state bacteria is doing the breaking down? where is this info coming from? are you scoping your flowers and watching the microbial action take place? Compounds breakdown over time especially volatile essential oils, I mean just look into the temps and conditions some of the terpenes breakdown and or vaporize. 
Maybe I will run an experiment testing our product fresh, within 10 days from chop, and jar some of the same product for a month, another 2 months and see what the labs have to say. I am sure the industry as a whole would be interested.
THe thing is we have eliminated nearly all fluctuations from our gardens. Minor temp and rh differences but nutrients and light are static. 
I actually find keeping flowers in an area, such as a humidor is a great way to STORE for later use with little to no loss in quality. However I have NEVER EVER smoked flowers over a month old and thought this is better than it was fresh. The word fresh to some means something completely different than it does to other, obviously. What it means to me is within the first week of a complete drying occurs. Paper bags help to homogenize the moisture content. 

I know some of you could argue this point until blue in the face but I will stick with what I consistently see coming from growers all over the state and from elsewhere. 
I see no real value in curing...cannabis. Cured meats and cheeses are good by me. wink wink


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Oct 22, 2014)

Interesting, then why is tobacco cured?..


homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> peace


Curing makes sense to me, like tobacco its done for flavor. 

So what if theres some loss in active chemicals, I think of it like moonshine, I intentionally reduce the proof to make it more palatable. 

Meh.. if I can cure it I will, but I hardly have a chance to let it sit. I'm sure the outdoor cali guys have that much volume to let it cure.. I'm lucky to keep it on hand for more than a few weeks.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 22, 2014)

As pot ages, some of the terpenoids go through polycyclic aromatization in the process of decomposition. This agglomeration of terpenoids will change the flavor; hence the ability of cured pot to show flavors that didnít seem present in the original fresh material. Much of the very volatile terpenoids will also evaporate and or decompose, especially with prolonged curing or storage. This action will remove some matter from the pot increasing the cannabinoid concentration and therefore potency. 

It must be noted that excessively long curing or storage, higher temperatures, or extremely low moisture content will cause such through evaporation of the terpenoids that the cannabis will generally loose almost all of itís natural flavors.

Naturally, as the metabolic processes continue during curing, the conversion of cannabergerol to tetrahydrocannabinol will continue and the potency of the pot will increase. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Of course, the exact change in THC content will necessarily be dependant upon the concentration of CBG in the fresh material at harvest. Of course any remaining precursors necessary to form additional cannabidiol (CBD) and other cannabinoids will also be consumed and converted. 

Also as these metabolic process take place, the plant needs energy which leads it to consume the sugars, starches, nitrates, and minerals. Many of these compounds are metabolized and released as water and carbon dioxide, therefore removing what is essentially inert material from the pot increasing the concentration of cannabinoids therefore making it more potent. 

Much of these positive metabolic processes can be most effectively begun with thourough flushing and stripping of the plant before harvest. This will help reduce the amount of time necessary for a good cure. 

Curing will not only improve potency, but the color and look of most cannabis buds because as the chlorophyll is broken down purple, gold, and white coloration can emerge and the trichomes will appear more pronounced. 


Some decarboxylization will take place during curing as well. This happens when the carboxyl group (COOH) located at C-2, C-4, or the end of the hydrocarbon chain at C-3 is destroyed leaving a hydrogen attached and liberating CO2. 

Decarboxylization is necessary to convert cannabinoids to usable psychoactive forms; the plants (and your body) carboxylize cannabinoids to make them more soluble in water (for metabolic reactions and excretion). 

Research indicates that this effect is fairly minimal during the curing process though. Decarboxylization will take place naturally very rapidly at temperatures of over 100C. So smoking and most any cooking will decarboxylize the cannabinoids. As decarboxylization occurs, the loss of CO2 will liberate a small amount of inert material making the pot more potent via concentration of the cannabinoids.


----------



## Milovan (Oct 22, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> .. dried is different than cured.
> Totally true on the outdoor guys drying too fast, I think it is also because the outdoor guys have soooo much at one time that they can't cure correctly being all together. My opinion anyways.


True what you said.
Also cured or uncured I get the same results from the same like buds
as in ice smooth and awesome taste, smell, high etc...
If grown correctly, I think killer genetics has a way to give you killer 
smoke whether cured or not and may not make a whole lot difference
imo and experience

I can't tell you how many times friends have told me "very nice cure you did"
on cured and uncured buds. I say thanks either way.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 22, 2014)

Milovan said:


> True what you said.
> Also cured or uncured I get the same results from the same like buds
> as in ice smooth and awesome taste, smell, high etc...
> If grown correctly, I think killer genetics has a way to give you killer
> ...


i think the important point is, a cure won't FIX anything, you must have a good product to begin with.
also a completely dried nug will always be more harsh than a cured one with the perfect amount of moisture left in it. We don't want completely dried herb.
forgot to add, not only does a dry nug taste more harsh but you destroy much more of it due to pyrolictic destruction.. ie. you BURN more than you get to smoke


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 22, 2014)

Drying is curing.. period. I sometimes start using my weed after 3 days of drying and usually it taste pretty good if it was cut at the right time and it wasn't over fertilized and covered with brown dead leaves like some I've seen. When I have fresh weed like this I stop using whatever old 6 mo old cured stuff I had stored because the fresh weed IMHO does taste better and I feel like I get a better quality buzz. I harvest when the trichs are mostly clear.. When I check the old weed with a scope I find that a high percent have turned amber and many of the heads appear to be missing. When I check the trichs on 1 week old bottled stuff the trichs are more predominate because of shrinkage (you know.. guy in a cold shower kinda thing) and I see a lot more cloudy and a few more amber trichs.

Personally, I believe mine reaches it's peak after being bottled around a month, then it noticeably starts going down hill after 4 months.

So exactly what do you suggest we do? How do you dry your weed? Do you throw it in the oven at 200 deg until it's dried and then have a coughing party?


These are shots of a cola that I had to prematurely harvest. The first picture was taken as soon as it was trimmed. The second picture was taken after it was bottled and cured for only a few days.

Still green.
 

It was much better after a weeks cure... a lot more cloudy trichs and also more (yuck!) amber.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 22, 2014)

MuchyDucky your silly. Anyone who believes a cure to be the same as drying properly is possibly misinformed. "How should we dry?", I suggest you continue to do what you have done my friend. You dry your herb in the same fashion as most from what you have said. Though I am curious how you can get your flowers to dry in 3-4 days. Mine are generally still wet unless i got the fan blowing on them, obviously less than ideal. But I wait about 7-10 days and sample. Is it finished can I chop this up and hook up the patients? People, don't use ovens at 200 deg to dry your herb.
Just to be clear, a cure is allowing it to sit, on purpose, for more than 2 weeks in a sealed vessel of some form. @MuckyDucky it sounds as though you dont really cure on purpose at all. Honestly not trying to be any kind of dick. You simple said you dry and smoke it. Your not waiting for it to cure to smoke it. The pics dont really tell us much in the way of quality smoke though you got good gland production on those flowers. Isee what you are pointing out though. 

Peace


----------



## JointRoller205 (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm from Alabama and i've been growing for the past 7 years.



Ppl from legal states gets so caught up on curing,, " Hey,,, I cure for 3 months, Hey I cure for 6 months,, etc etc.., which is really pointless after about a month tops..




My first 2 grows my weed smelled like hay, only because I dried too fast and pulled too early.

If your plant does not smell "Loud" before and after drying, its not going to be "Loud" regardless of how long you play peek a boo with your mason jars. You can fool yourself into thinking the faint smell that you smell after your so called cure is the smell coming back but its not.. If I had to sit around with pounds and open and close jars all fucking day for months,just to get the noticeable smell and a good taste,,,, I would not be growing weed.

So just say if you wanted 15% water content in your buds at the end of your cure, it doesnt matter how you dry it,,, as long as its slow, because when it comes to weed, curing in jars, ins a sense, is slowing down the drying process, but in actuality your only re-moistening the weed and drying it all over again with your jars.
Just dry it slow,, ppl compare curing weed with fine wine,, but wine is sealed and the cure starts, but most ppl think playing with their jars for weeks is curing when all they had to do is leave the plant hanging with a slow dry... Say or think what you want, only because you've never tried it..

Just like in the past Fox Farm and Advanced Nutrients had a lot of y'all hypnotized, like you were really gonna feed your plants and the plants could distinguish between Fox Farm and Miracle Gro...



I grow mainly outdoors. but also work with others indoors, and when I harvest my plants I hang as much of the plants as wholes as possible, in an empty cleaned and sanitized single wide trailer. with a fan for circulation, no temp control, but temps stay between 70 & 80F wheneva I dry.

After about 6 or 7 days its ready for sale. But whateva is not sold it goes into double paper bags which are folded and kept in a cool closet, as long as you dry your pine correctly and long enough the paper bags will cure your weed just as good as jars, no burping needed, When the buds are how I want them in bags, then I put them in jars, only to conceal the smell.

So all the ppl who thinks curing is the only thing that makes weed STANK, you are wrong.



Down here in the south, if you can't smell the weed in somebodys pocket before they even pull it out, nobody down here wants it. This doesn't apply to medical patients here in bama, because we dont have any ,,legally,, ,yet! But 90%,, notice I did say 90%,, of time if the weed has a very strong aroma it will have some good medicinal qualities..



But curing is for most ppl that are legal anyways, & ppl that have too much time on their hands, & ppl that can just have weed just laying around, like "Fuck The Police",,,because when it comes down to it, if the legal growers were in an illegal state, i'd put my life on it that their answers to making your weed smell "Loud" or dank as y'all say, would be a long shot from curing for weeks & months..

Maybe the way y'all cure might make my sannies sugar punch that taste like a pack of starbusrt, taste like some thing else or maybe even make my killing fields that taste like grapes and a gas tank taste like something else.




This summer I said fuck Panama City Beach, we went to Denver,, all the growers on the net from Colorado always saying that theirweed is this and that, """""""""""'BULLSHIT""""""""""""'',,, most of y'all weed smells like a fucking barn, and I grabbed sacks from quite a few places up there and 90% of that shit smelled bad, but looked real good tho.... CALIFORNIA has the best weed hands down that i've tried..

We used to get 3lbs a month shipped, from cali Gdaddy Purp & Purple Kush, OMFG!!! Cali growers are the FUCKING BOMB!! If somebody has Purp Kush & Gdaddy Purp that taste better than theirs,, I don't want none... and that was from 3 different growers.. If it wasn't for my relations ship with them, I would probably still be a part of the mason jar gang.



Just thank about it,,, Schwag will have a pungent odor if concealed,, so if your growing quality strains and a ounce or two in jars, your bound to have a faint smell after your playtime with the mason jars,, but IT WILL NOT BE LOUD!!!!! As far as taste,,,,,I can't speak on, because mine always taste good, and if it aint broke don't break it....


Roll Tide///


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 22, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have *fed the plants a balanced nutrient.* In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...


you feed your plants, I'll feed my soil...and a solid cure improves the smell, taste, and experience...but it would appear you have had a different experience...maybe location???



mojo


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't flush, I don't wipe and I don't use a bunch of expensive additives. My plants are healthy and my ass is brown. On my last grow after drying enough to bottle the taste was good and after a few days the smell was great when I opened the bottles. On the previous grow the buds had a green grass taste and smell until it was bottled for a month. I grow hydo and both grows were done exactly the same way with the same nutes. The only difference was the variety. 

So, once again it is my opinion that the title of this thread, "Curing, a myth perpetuated by bad growers", is bullshit!

This is some bud that was properly stored in a bottle for 8 months.

YUMMMM!! (spits)


Ain't that nasty looking?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 22, 2014)

Growing where I do will get me 3 years minimum, I always cure. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Penny wise (Oct 22, 2014)

I have found the best method for me to be....

1st 3 days temp 60, RH 50
(Goal to get about 65-70% dry)
Drop temp to 50 raise RH to 60,
At about day 9-11 chlorophyll will be fuming from plant, will smell like grass you'll think it's ruined
A goal of 14 total day
(Use more airflow 1st 3 days to help achive 70% dry, not on the plants tho)


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 23, 2014)

@MuckyDucky each time you post you seem pretty upset. I really dont get this especially since you have said repeatedly, unless I am misunderstanding, that you herb, dried properly, tastes better than the one month? Old "cured" flowers. 
@Midwest Weedist you statement has me convinced now. Tee hee. 
Look the fact you can go to jail has NOTHING to do with curing. It may mean FOR YOU, growing and storing is a necessary step and maybe a good one. I will do as little srorage as possible. I love the flavors these wonderful flowers give us. 
When I lived in NY I didnt cure either....soo. I dont knoww what that means.

So someone else listed tabacco as an example for proof of curing. Doesnt apply, does tabcco contain a load of different terpenes and porential flavors stored within awaiting to be unlocked an set free by high temperature? No not really.
if you want to look at a similar plant with, say similar, if not the same, compounds. Hops. 
Lookinto the hops harvesting curing amount of breakdown of compounds in the present of oxygen. Just finished a rather interesting book on Hops and learned the protocol for judging hops is not far off from this wonderous industry.

Dried properly is not a cure. A cure is a minimum of a feew weeks ina jar. Thoughni have heard folks say "its got like a week cure on it..." so for some maybe even a week. When I place flowers ina jar for Storage, when nessisary, never sits more than a few weeks. and it is in no way shape or form better that prejarred.
maybe I should have stated that this is truth as ibhave experience. Though I do not believe for a split second that month old cured herb will be better than a solid dry and moisture content of 50-60% lest than 10days from harvest.

Peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 23, 2014)

Golliy I must have ft fingers. So many typos.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 23, 2014)

@homebrew420 apologies for the confusion, but when I spoke about curing and the legal repercussions for growing in my area, I was responding to the Alabama grower JointRoller205(I think I got his handle spelled correct). I completely agree that curing has nothing to do with going to jail. Which was the exact point I was attempting to make to joint roller


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 23, 2014)

Joint roller also says "just dry it slow" and how do you do that in arid environments?

That's where jarring comes in for me. My plants hang dry for 3-5 days, get manicured and then into a jar. The jars get burped repeatedly over the course of 2-3 weeks until jar humidity is between 55-60%. That's when I start using it and where I try to keep it.

Does it get more potent? No, I don't think so. Does the smoke get smoother? Definetly. Is the smell better then the first week in jars? Yes. Will it get any better if I leave it in a closed jar for months? I don't know.

I think once its in the 55-60% humidity range, it's good to go and if it doesn't taste and smell good at that point it never will. I believe the slower you can bring it down to this point without having mold set in the better.

I think that is what the OP is saying, that a proper slow dry is all that's needed, not storing for months. Some people call that slow dry a "cure" while OP considers curing to be storage for a long period of time. If that's his stance then I kind of agree, I call the slow/controlled dry the cure stage and jars create a stable environment to dry at a controlled pace.

Commercial growers who sell wet or quick dried bud to get off it fast or do shit like toss it in a paper bag in the closet is why a lot of us grow our own. We got sick of smoking on that bullshit product at unjustifiable prices.


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 23, 2014)

For me, I like to wait at least 4 days before I start smoking it, but I think this is the theme of the thread

After 4 days, if I quick dry [a small bud] the rest of the way, the product will already taste great. Every day, the metabolism of carbs slows down dramatically as the total carbs left drops. This means you get diminishing returns on the days you wait vs how much carbs are burned. Most of the carbs are burned in the first 4 days.



MuckyDucky said:


> Drying is curing.. period. I sometimes start using my weed after 3 days of drying and usually it taste pretty good if it was cut at the right time and it wasn't over fertilized and covered with brown dead leaves like some I've seen.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 24, 2014)

So can we all ahree that this "cured" weed is not great after a month? How about 2?
if the answer is yes....then what is the point of a cure? Proper storage is more important it would seem.
anyone use Nitrogen as a storage gas? We may try that at the store and see if it helps or hinders flavor.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 24, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> So can we all ahree that this "cured" weed is not great after a month? How about 2?
> if the answer is yes....then what is the point of a cure? Proper storage is more important it would seem.
> anyone use Nitrogen as a storage gas? We may try that at the store and see if it helps or hinders flavor.


I'd be interested to see how nitrogen (Isn't that the same gas chip bags use?) would affect the plant.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 24, 2014)

homebrew420 - thanks for your input and taking the controversial 'no cure' stance without being too preachy or becoming a dick about it. It seems everyone is trying to remain civil on a very contentious point, and that's good for conversation and exchanging ideas. 

It would seem to me that any discussion of drying only vs. curing your buds can only be understood if people are specific about temp/humidity/air flow during their drying process. My understanding from reading posts on RIU people are drying anywhere form 3 days to 1 month+, depending on the grower, product, and drying room RH/Temp. There seems to be consensus that the slower the dry, the better the end product. 

So homebrew420, if I understand you correctly, the quality of your end product is a function of the genetics of your plants, proper growing environment, perfect feeding schedule, and an optimal drying process that stabilizes the buds moisture at the level you like. Can you detail your drying process including RH/temps in your drying room? I assume you maintain an 'optimal' drying room environment that doesn't vary to get consistent product, is that true?

Thanks, and once again thanks for the exchange of ideas.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Oct 24, 2014)

Dude your so wrong on so many levals. 

Everyone's predicament is different. You like you weed dry as fuck and harsh? That's your call.

Some of us have to cure because of how arid our drying areas are.

If you can't acknowlege that everyone does things differently as to how well they work for them and their given situation.

To claim that your opinion and stance is the only truth for every grower is ignorant at the very least.

And every professional grower cures their buds lol.

I have smoked my bud this year dry, and I've smoked it cured after three weeks.

Smell is increased and is much less harsh. That's my predicament and that's what worked for me, there is no discrediting that.

So blow it out your arse you single mided fool


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> So can we all ahree that this "cured" weed is not great after a month? How about 2?
> if the answer is yes....then what is the point of a cure? Proper storage is more important it would seem.
> anyone use Nitrogen as a storage gas? We may try that at the store and see if it helps or hinders flavor.


Oooooo I like this idea!


----------



## thatsam (Oct 24, 2014)

Chop and hang the whole plant for a week or two, trim, then store in jars so it doesn't get crispy. For whatever reason this makes my stuff smell amazing, before it even goes in the jar.
Every time I have trimmed and hung branches then tried to "cure", my stuff ends up smelling like b.s.


----------



## charface (Oct 24, 2014)

This weed tastes green.
keep it.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 24, 2014)

[QUOE="ErieR33FER, post: 10995226, member: 876812"]Dude your so wrong on so many levals.

Everyone's predicament is different. You like you weed dry as fuck and harsh? That's your call.

Some of us have to cure because of how arid our drying areas are.

If you can't acknowlege that everyone does things differently as to how well they work for them and their given situation.

To claim that your opinion and stance is the only truth for every grower is ignorant at the very least.

And every professional grower cures their buds lol.

I have smoked my bud this year dry, and I've smoked it cured after three weeks.

Smell is increased and is much less harsh. That's my predicament and that's what worked for me, there is no discrediting that.

So blow it out your arse you single mided fool[/QUOTE]
How Is 55-60% dry as fuck. You seem really upset And in fact sounds similar to how I dry. 


Here is another question for the cure crowd, how long is it still good? Cured right? So if you left it in a jar sealed, will you be happy with the products within in say 2-3 months? I doubt it. 
As for people in humid climates use a dehu. Folks in a arid climate a humidifier. As long as the moisture is the same throughout the flowers the will burn in a "cured" manner.
so many haters on this. Haha I did know that of course starting this. 

No hard feelings. And for the record I am not trying to point a finger at folks who cure saying tour bad growers. This is the myth I consistantly hear from people with mediocre herb at best.
just my observations a grower and smoker


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan Drews said:


> homebrew420 - thanks for your input and taking the controversial 'no cure' stance without being too preachy or becoming a dick about it. It seems everyone is trying to remain civil on a very contentious point, and that's good for conversation and exchanging ideas.


I disagree. I think that creating a thread titled
*Curing, a myth perpetuated by bad growers*
is EXACTLY the behavior I would expect from a preachy dick. As a matter of fact, it would be hard to get more preachy and dickish. He's already stated that the opposing argument is wildly invalid and derogatorily labeled anyone who takes that stance as a bad grower, not to mention the fact that he demands scientific evidence of the contrary point yet presents NO evidence of that kind to back up his own point. What world do you live in where this is ANYTHING other than the definition of being preachy and dickish???


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 24, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> No hard feelings. And for the record I am not trying to point a finger at folks who cure saying tour bad growers. This is the myth I consistantly hear from people with mediocre herb at best.
> just my observations a grower and smoker


Despite the spelling errors, you are absolutely pointing the finger at these folks and saying they are bad growers. You did it in your fucking title. You are STILL doing it. Stand behind your stance, don't try to back out of it now that people have been (Rightfully) offended by it.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 24, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> [QUOE="ErieR33FER, post: 10995226, member: 876812"]Dude your so wrong on so many levals.
> 
> Everyone's predicament is different. You like you weed dry as fuck and harsh? That's your call.
> 
> ...


How Is 55-60% dry as fuck. You seem really upset And in fact sounds similar to how I dry.


*Here is another question for the cure crowd, how long is it still good? Cured right? So if you left it in a jar sealed, will you be happy with the products within in say 2-3 months? I doubt it. *
As for people in humid climates use a dehu. Folks in a arid climate a humidifier. As long as the moisture is the same throughout the flowers the will burn in a "cured" manner.
so many haters on this. Haha I did know that of course starting this.

No hard feelings. And for the record I am not trying to point a finger at folks who cure saying tour bad growers. This is the myth I consistantly hear from people with mediocre herb at best.
just my observations a grower and smoker[/QUOTE]

you have never done it....yet you doubt it????...typical of folk who tolerate nothing but agreement to their ideas...I'm burnin' last falls crop as we speak...it just keeps getting better...its ok to do things your way....but don't disparage another grower for doing things different...ok...you can...but be prepared for the flack...)



mojo a "bad" grower


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 25, 2014)

I am now a preachy dick. Haha maybe the title was a bit harsh.
look I just came from a home growers cup in denver. Not an ass load of people, 14 samples. All claiming to have a one month, 2 month cure. As if the cure was something to be proud of. There was so little to be proud of..period.
now this is a singular most recent experience with poorly grown and cared for.
what I find funny here is how personal people take this.
@mojoganjaman I of course have tried curing. It is not the curing and storing process that makes your herb as good as it is. And you are really going to try and have us believe your year old flowers are better than fresh properly dried flowers. I dont believe a word of it. Are you vac sealing or nitrogen sealing the flowers? Maybe. That is a mute point if the case.

The cure everyone keeps refereing to, seems so wishy washy.

If your weed got better, after being properly dried to 55-60% moisture content, you did something really wrong. This is from experience, plenty of amateur grows the first year or so. As we ell as plenty of amateur grower friends for the first few years.

In all honesty I knew this would stir some shit. What I am not surprised about is the lack of info people have about what is really going on in a jar. Deterioration of fine cannabis. If you have done a not so great job of growing, sometimes the "cure " hides this fact a tad. It is still not great/good flowers. And I really dont care how many people who have not experienced great flowers decide to chime in and be offended because they cant remember how good the flowers were a year ago..or cant admit they would rather smoke freshly harvest and PROPERLY DRIED flowers.

If you are in the Denver, Colo Springs boulder or NorCO. Bring it. I would love to be proven wrong about this....Dont really believe this will happen though. I am happy to match flower for flower. A put your flowers where your moth is friendly challenge.


Does vac sealing create a "cure"? WHy/why not?

Good luck and great growing everyone. Sorry I can be a preachy dick.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> *Curing, a myth perpetuated by bad growers*


I don't believe you are a preachy dick @homebrew420.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm just laughing my ass off at the comments here. Knowing @homebrew420 personally, I can vouch for his humility and low key, approachable character. I've asked him some pretty stupid questions over the years and he's never once come across as preachy, let alone a dick, lol

Aaaaaaaand boy, if anyone had the right to get on a high horse about pot... he never would, it's not his style- but really; how many of the responders to this 'trolling thread' (rotf) have held a position as head breeder at ONE OF THE BEST DISPENSARY/BREEDING FACILITIES FOR CANNABIS ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH?!

Damned few is a safe bet. He's been there for years, get it? Not a flash in the pan kind of guy.

I'm just saying that with his resume, If I were many of you I wouldn't be namecalling, I'd be fucking taking notes. I've done exactly that for years now and his advice has always been on the money. I have him to thank for much of my own progress as a grower and engineer.

And as if that weren't qualification enough, he's also a licensed electrician- so his advice about shit you plug in is just as good as it is about what to smoke and how to grow it.

In short, he's one of the most highly qualified people I've ever met in this industry, hands down. With my network here in Colorado, that's as good as saying he's the best there is at what he does, anywhere.

Better yet, don't take my word for it; you can go meet him yourself where he works, he's not exactly making a secret of it. By allllllll means, DO go have a visit; and while you're there, I dare you to try and find just one mediocre strain there.

Homebrew is a troll.... BWAHAHAHA!!! I needed a good laugh!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> head breeder at ONE OF THE BEST DISPENSARY/BREEDING FACILITIES FOR CANNABIS ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH?!


never understood the hero worship that goes on in the weed world myself

its all down to personal preference, does not matter how much of a guru folk think they are
i am in the best position to decide what weed i like best and how i like it, same with all things that are personal preference


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> never understood the hero worship that goes on in the weed world myself
> 
> its all down to personal preference, does not matter how much of a guru folk think they are
> i am in the best position to decide what weed i like best and how i like it, same with all things that are personal preference


Hero worship is for people who don't know why they're supposed to respect someone.

Homebrew420 has my respect because of what he does- and the results he gets. You can poke all you want at that, there's no hot air to let out.

Personal preference is exactly that.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> *never understood the hero worship* that goes on in the weed world myself
> 
> its all down to personal preference, does not matter how much of a guru folk think they are
> *i am in the best position to decide what weed i like best* and how i like it, same with all things that are personal preference


I totally agree @skunkd0c. It's like a bunch of puppies following around a big dog. The big dog isn't special or tough but in the little puppies eyes it is. It is just a matter of perception IMO.

It is my opinion that the trichs will continue to mature after harvest and bottling. If they were harvested in a mostly clear state then it will be better in a few weeks after more turn cloudy, then they will reach a point a lot are turning amber which means they are deteriorating. I am sure one could argue that if this is the case then the grower is harvesting too early and harvesting early is grower error.. I have to store my stash for a long period so I have found that my stash seems to keep longer when harvested young and "cured".

And of course flavor can improve too. The last I grew had decent flavor as soon as it was dry enough to smoke but on other grows it had to cure in bottles for a while first. Do I think that the previous stuff i grew had a grassy taste because anyone who grows weed that has a grassy taste is a bad grower? I think not.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I totally agree @skunkd0c. It's like a bunch of puppies following around a big dog. The big dog isn't special or tough but in the little puppies eyes it is. It is just a matter of perception IMO.
> 
> It is my opinion that the trichs will continue to mature after harvest and bottling. If they were harvested in a mostly clear state then it will be better in a few weeks after more turn cloudy, then they will reach a point a lot are turning amber which means they are deteriorating. I am sure one could argue that if this is the case then the grower is harvesting too early and harvesting early is grower error.. I have to store my stash for a long period so I have found that my stash seems to keep longer when harvested young and "cured".
> 
> And of course flavor can improve too. The last I grew had decent flavor as soon as it was dry enough to smoke but on other grows it had to cure in bottles for a while first. Do I think that the previous stuff i grew had a grassy taste because anyone who grows weed that has a grassy taste is a bad grower? I think not.


Right. And how long have you been working at an industry leading facility?

What about your resume? Do you have anything relevant on it besides dealing to your pizza delivery friends or growing dreck in your closet?

The difference between hero worship and respect is knowledge. In this case, his knowledge and experience about nearly all things cannabis related, current topic most definitely included.

You want hero worship? Listen to Subcool groupies. Those idiots will bend the laws of physics to sing his praises- saying shit like how great Dairy Queen is for production.

Everything Homebrew420 says can be independently verified. That's 'encyclopedic knowledge and experience', not 'hero worship'. It's a definition thing. Do try to use the language correctly.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2014)

Flavour seems to come out more for me after a good cure, on several different strains.

FWIW Tobacco most definitely has different flavours depending on how/where it's grown like all plants we consume, they dry and cure it to bring out these flavours the same way we do with Cannabis. That's why Cuban Tobacco is generally considered some of the best in the world while pure tobacco products *not cigarettes* from other regions don't get the same love. It's half how/where it's grown, but if they didn't cure it people wouldn't want it.

I know a lot of you commercial folks don't cure, it's not because you want to provide the best product, it's because you want it out the door as fast as possible and sitting in jars isn't making money. Let's be real. I don't have that problem or a problem with how you do things don't get me wrong. Nothing of mine gets sold so sitting in a jar for a few weeks to bring out the flavours isn't costing me money. 

Your argument that curing is for bad growers... you imply it has a benefit for "bad growers" so why does it not benefit for good growers? Is your argument that some folks need to cure for certain reasons to make their product better and some don't? I'd say that's most likely due to drying conditions then grower skill. Come dry here in the summer with 95% humidity, or in the winter when it's 0%, I have quite the swing in home humidity, I honestly need a cabinet I can control year round. A perfect drying environment shouldn't need to be jarred, but the Cannabis is still curing, I have to use jars to achieve the perfect environment because outside the jar I can't maintain a proper humidity. That's my opinion. I can't dry my plants the same way every time because my house is never the same, except for maybe December-March there's still fluctuation but much less then in summer fall and spring.

I'm sure everyone agrees that over fed plants taste like shit. We can all agree on that, it's not up for debate I don't think.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Right. And how long have you been working at an industry leading facility?
> 
> What about your resume? Do you have anything relevant on it besides dealing to your pizza delivery friends or growing dreck in your closet?
> 
> ...


Excuse me but why are you attacking my Ducky internet persona?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Excuse me but why are you attacking my Ducky internet persona?


I don't care what persona you're toying with, you're making a fool of yourself by questioning the credentials of an acknowledged industry leader.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I don't care what persona you're toying with, you're making a fool of yourself by questioning the credentials of an acknowledged industry leader.


Why are you being so hostile? In your world do you just blindly follow without questioning or having your own opinion?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Why are you being so hostile? In your world do you just blindly follow without questioning or having your own opinion?


You were the hostile one with the namecalling. All I've done is point out how much of a fool you're making of yourself.

As for me not having an opinion... my friends and associates know better, believe me when I tell you that!

However, I'm fully aware of the bright, hard line between opinion and fact- and its immutable location. Homebrew and I deal in facts- independently verifiable, useful, foundational ones that explain what we observe and point in New directions.

Those who watch Faux News might be understandably confused.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> You were the hostile one with the namecalling. All I've done is point out how much of a fool you're making of yourself.
> 
> As for me not having an opinion... my friends and associates know better, believe me when I tell you that!
> 
> ...


I see. I am sorry I am like that. I didn't realize I was such a fool. You are a brilliant intelligent person and I respect your sound judgement. Do you think there could ever be hope for someone like me if I listened to you and the big dog?


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I see. I am sorry I am like that. I didn't realize I was such a fool. You are a brilliant intelligent person and I respect your sound judgement. Do you think there could ever be hope for someone like me if I listened to you and the big dog?


Why, sure! On your knees and beg now, like a good little supplicant...


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> You were the hostile one with the namecalling. All I've done is point out how much of a fool you're making of yourself.
> 
> As for me not having an opinion... my friends and associates know better, believe me when I tell you that!
> 
> ...


Holy shit you have an axe to grind! Who pissed in your cornflakes today dude? 
And there's a vast difference between idol worship and respect. You're definitely not the later of the two... Just my. 02


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

Hahahahaha!! Great post @Midwest Weedist!



Midwest Weedist said:


> Holy shit you have an axe to grind! *Who pissed in your cornflakes today dude? *
> And there's a vast difference between idol worship and respect. You're definitely not the later of the two... Just my. 02


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2014)

I'll just say I've seen very little facts presented in this thread and a whole bunch of hearsay, myself included.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll just say I've seen very little facts presented in this thread and a whole bunch of hearsay, myself included.


I agree @Mr.Head. There has certainly not been any real discussion, just feet stomping and name calling to anyone who doesn't blindly agree.

I thought you gave a very good well thought out response though..



Mr.Head said:


> Flavour seems to come out more for me after a good cure, on several different strains.
> 
> FWIW Tobacco most definitely has different flavours depending on how/where it's grown like all plants we consume, they dry and cure it to bring out these flavours the same way we do with Cannabis. That's why Cuban Tobacco is generally considered some of the best in the world while pure tobacco products *not cigarettes* from other regions don't get the same love. It's half how/where it's grown, but if they didn't cure it people wouldn't want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll just say I've seen very little facts presented in this thread and a whole bunch of hearsay, myself included.


I'd say the proof is in the product- and its location. Go try his for yourself, they sell everything they can grow. You just can't say that about too many people on this forum, and that is the exactly the point I'm trying to drive home about credibility; how many others here HAVE THEIR WEED AND THEIR STRAINS FOR LEGAL RETAIL SALE FOR ALL TO SEE AND BUY? If there is a higher standard for credibility in this industry, I've yet to see it.

That includes all the spewing by the poseurs here.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll just say I've seen very little facts presented in this thread and a whole bunch of hearsay, myself included.


Yup, screw curing. Lets just start selling the bud right off the plant. Then they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I'd say the proof is in the product- and its location. Go try his for yourself, they sell everything they can grow. You just can't say that about too many people on this forum, and that is the exactly the point I'm trying to drive home about credibility; how many others here HAVE THEIR WEED AND THEIR STRAINS FOR LEGAL RETAIL SALE FOR ALL TO SEE AND BUY? If there is a higher standard for credibility in this industry, I've yet to see it.
> 
> That includes all the spewing by the poseurs here.


Just because it's for sale does not make the quality good by default. I would love to smoke some of his genetics, I would love to grow some of his seeds. But I am not from Colorado and don't see myself making the trek anytime soon.

I'm all for keeping an open mind on this subject, and I'm sure guys weed tastes great and sells great and he's a great grower, which is evidenced by his posts/pictures on here. Not debating any of that, the facts however aren't here in this thread. It's all opinion which is fine, but opinion presented as fact does not automatically become fact, it's still opinion. Don't get offended when it's called what it is, it doesn't discredit your or his experience, I just want to see some science. 

It would be nice to know exactly what humidity to dry your Cannabis at and for how long to reach peak quality.


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I don't care what persona you're toying with, you're making a fool of yourself by questioning the credentials of an acknowledged industry leader.


The primary goal of the cannabis industry is to SELL cannabis. Period. 

Their production goals center around sales, NOT quality, and they would sell buds fresh off the plant if they could get away with it. I am not surprised at all by an "industry leader" claiming that cannabis doesn't need a cure, as it allows that "leader" to avoid a costly manufacturing process and increase their rate of sales.


Is that what the O.P. is doing?

I don't know.

I DO know, however, that being an "industry leader" doesn't mean shit when talking about QUALITY buds, as industry goals widely differ from the goals of a personal grower.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yup, screw curing. Lets just start selling the bud right off the plant. Then they can do whatever they want with it.


There ya go! I stuffed some green weed in my Silver Surfer vape one time and smoked it dry. I'll never do that again. My taste buds were numb for the rest of the day!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Oct 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> There ya go! I stuffed some green weed in my Silver Surfer vape one time and smoked it dry. I'll never do that again. My taste buds were numb for the rest of the day!


whats with everyone trying to reinvent the wheel? Cant wait till co2 gets tossed on the chopping block in one of these threads.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> The primary goal of the cannabis industry is to SELL cannabis. Period.
> 
> Their production goals center around sales, NOT quality, and they would sell buds fresh off the plant if they could get away with it. I am not surprised at all by an "industry leader" claiming that cannabis doesn't need a cure, as it allows that "leader" to avoid a costly manufacturing process and increase their rate of sales.
> 
> ...


An interesting analysis that does not square with the facts on the ground; dispensaries with less than excellent quality product don't last long in Boulder County, Colorado- by many people's reckoning, one of the most competitive cannabis markets anywhere in the world, and certainly one of the most prolific.

Yes, a bad dispensary can survive, but they don't thrive, get bigger, add additional operations and- important here- provide good jobs, support the local economy AND pay more than their fair share in taxes.

Ultimately however, the goals of a home grower and the commercial producer with aspirations of being the best in their market are more similar than might first appear; both must focus on product quality and let nothing compromise that goal.

Is it any surprise that great production numbers, healthy plants and high quality yields go hand in hand? How else does it happen? If you have the environment you want, there is no need to trade quality for volume. I'm here to say THAT notion is as much of a myth as the six month cure.

And I can prove it.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2014)

As if any were needed, here's yet MORE proof of Homebrew's widely acknowledged fame;


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Oct 25, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> The primary goal of the cannabis industry is to SELL cannabis. Period. Their production goals center around sales, NOT quality, and they would sell buds fresh off the plant if they could get away with it. I am not surprised at all by an "industry leader" claiming that cannabis doesn't need a cure, as it allows that "leader" to avoid a costly manufacturing process and increase their rate of sales. Is that what the O.P. is doing?
> I don't know. I DO know, however, that being an "industry leader" doesn't mean shit when talking about QUALITY buds, as industry goals widely differ from the goals of a personal grower.


this sounds about right to me. i just got back from visiting my brother in the bay area, calif. he has a card, and has stuff delivered. i got some, "sugar kush." it looked good, smelled good, felt just right. i could tell from the first hit, it wasn't cured long at all. i was waiting for that kush flavor that i love, it wasn't there. what was there was a harsh/burning smoke that burned all the way down. so a calif. registered dispensary sells bunk that has a name, lol. my brother told me he asked the delivery person if they buy weed. the guy said, "all you can get!" so they're buying whatever from whomever and selling it??? i cure my stuff for a good month. it's as smooth as silk (most of the time.) my neighbor cures for a total 2 weeks tops, and i can tell immediately. so op, i don't care if your resume/c.v. is a mile long. sounds to me like ur spewing the company line. i don't care what the science says, my lungs know the difference...


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

Cardboard and colored markers? Dam!!! I'm impressed!


----------



## Sativied (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I know a lot of you commercial folks don't cure, it's not because you want to provide the best product, it's because you want it out the door as fast as possible and sitting in jars isn't making money.


Not making money indeed, and risk being raided by the cops. At least, that's the case with suppliers of dutch coffeeshops, which rarely involves cured mj. And that... is also why many of them end yellow and give only water the last few weeks...

Supposedly harsh sugars/starches are converted to softer sugars during curing or broken down or used (because metabolism processes that continue to go on for a while).

Supposedly the breaking down of sugars, chlorophyll and whatever gets lost during the process leaves relatively more cannabinoids in the product hence relatively increases potency.

Supposedly certain terpenes go through a process that actually changes their aromatic characteristic, which is why you can have a certain taste in cured that wasn't detectable earlier.

I'm saying "supposedly" because I'm with st0w on this one, "I honesty don't know", it's all received and perceived wisdom which especially when it comes to growing cannabis isn't necessarily wise...



homebrew420 said:


> I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.


I think it's good to have a closer look at curing and discuss it (although at riu...) but I would have loved to see your initial post include tests _you_ had performed as that would have been a more effective way to debunk a myth.

I don't sell any of my harvest and grow a lot more than I need, so I end up with jars of 'old' mj. I have for example cannalope haze now that is roughly 4 months old. Can't say it's "better" than like 1 or 2 months old, I think that it's partly a matter of taste. But, it's clearly different. (Even smoother). I do prefer fresh, but for me fresh is still after a good dry which for me _includes_ a cure, i.e. sweating/burping the jars. It's essentially just slower drying, to keep the processes going on for longer, supposedly 

I got this nearly 30 year old grow guide from a few well known pioneers, and while it doesn't actually speak of "curing", it does specifically mention that sinsemilla tastes best a few months after the harvest, which lines up with my experience. I know from the past dozen strains I've grown and dried and cured and all smoked after both weeks and months that it is optimal after about a month and after about 2-3 months I start preferring the fresh I've frozen or the new harvest.

Not curing at all seems a little too extreme to one end, and considering a two month cure as something that is necessary too far to the other. I think the truth is somewhere in the middle again.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Cardboard and colored markers? Dam!!! I'm impressed!


"joke flavor of the week" makes me want to buy it!


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 25, 2014)

Truth is you can store flowers in the open so long as rh can be kept at 55-60% rh around 65 or so degrees. Is storage the cure? And a cure with wrong rh and temp makes for less than ideal results. Herein lies the truth. 

Look folk I want to make it perrrrfectly clear about me understanding the WHY people believe in curing. The fact that you cure for the sake of a perfectly homogenized product. Starched have been metabolized etc. This all happens within the first week, this is my "dried properly" statement I refer to. After this homogeneous moisture content is reached, say 12 days from harvest. That is the best it will be.
I have grown and harvested along with my co workers well over 250 harvests consisting mostly of 8k some 4k with 50-60 plants each. I feel the way we do this has given us much credibility in our field. this is only said because this is what we are told from our patients, most of which are cannaseurs. As we are farr from the cheapest dispensary in town

Control your environment. Bottom line.


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2014)

So it's all just a play on words?

That's all I'm getting from this thread,no matter,the bud gets a cure at some point...


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 25, 2014)

I think it more about timing. I am making the claim anything older than a month is degrading.


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> I think it more about timing. I am making the claim anything older than a month is degrading.


That could be true,but that's not what the title says..

I like to let my bud REST for a few weeks after chop.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> So it's all just a play on words?
> 
> That's all I'm getting from this thread,no matter,the bud gets a cure at some point...


I guess it depends on your definition of "cure" and when does curing become storing?


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of "cure" and when does curing become storing?


That's it..


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 25, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> You were the hostile one with the namecalling. All I've done is point out how much of a fool you're making of yourself.
> 
> As for me not having an opinion... my friends and associates know better, believe me when I tell you that!
> 
> ...


All you have stated are opinions. Look up the definition of "Fact" in a dictionary. I think this is where your problem stems from. Or did an Acknowledged Industry Leader in vocabulary tell you otherwise?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 26, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> Truth is you can store flowers in the open so long as rh can be kept at 55-60% rh around 65 or so degrees. Is storage the cure? And a cure with wrong rh and temp makes for less than ideal results. Herein lies the truth.
> 
> Look folk I want to make it perrrrfectly clear about me understanding the WHY people believe in curing. The fact that you cure for the sake of a perfectly homogenized product. Starched have been metabolized etc. This all happens within the first week, this is my "dried properly" statement I refer to. After this homogeneous moisture content is reached, say 12 days from harvest. That is the best it will be.
> I have grown and harvested along with my co workers well over 250 harvests consisting mostly of 8k some 4k with 50-60 plants each. I feel the way we do this has given us much credibility in our field. this is only said because this is what we are told from our patients, most of which are cannaseurs. As we are farr from the cheapest dispensary in town
> ...


The issue is that you have redefined the terms "Curing" and "Drying". If curing had no benefit, then quick drying would have no downsides, and you could just throw your bud in a dehydrator and dry it in a few hours. The fact is that when you are slow drying your cannabis in the way you describe you are also curing it. Curing is actually just drying very, very slowly. You are trying to get the RH to go from about 65-70% down to about 55-60% as slowly as possible, because it is between these humidity levels that the bacteria and other microorganisms inside the plant are most active, and will be metabolizing the chlorophyll and starch at the most optimum rate. If you have the luxury of a great area to slow dry your pot, over 12+ days, then you have already allowed much of the process to happen. For many people, this isn't possible. Lets say it is very dry, and when hung your weed would be crispy crumbly dry after 3-4 days. In this scenario, after drying for a couple days, you can jar it, and allow it to keep drying very slowly over the next several weeks to months. This will allow that process to continue, when otherwise it would end immediately when the RH hits about 55%. You are correct, that most of this process happens in the first few weeks, as it will decrease exponentially by percentage. So yes, you see more benefit from going from a 1 day dry to a 12 day dry than you would see from going from a 12 day dry to a 1 month dry. But you would still see the benefit. Eventually the bell curve starts going down and you lose potency due to degradation at a rate that makes further curing more harmful than beneficial. But the mere fact that you dry over a 12 day period rather than a 1 day quick dry means that on some level you understand the need for a cure. You just disagree on when the bell curve maxes out. Curing and Slow Drying are essentially synonymous, but curing is usually conflated with jarring and burping in people's heads. Jarring and burping is ONE way to cure weed, but curing refers to the process of internal metabolization, not to the method you go about achieving that metabolization.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 26, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I totally agree @skunkd0c. It's like a bunch of puppies following around a big dog. The big dog isn't special or tough but in the little puppies eyes it is. It is just a matter of perception IMO.


some people like to over complicate things imo, trying to make out it takes some kind of botanical genius to grow weed, these people are feeding their own ego
(uncle ben) is a good example

some folk can't accept personal preference whatever the subject matter
this might be because when you accept personal preference, no one is better than anyone else, we are all equal to grow our weed how we like it individually
if some people want to cure their weed that's great, if others don't that's great too

only respect those that respect you not because of guru status

followers are well rehearsed in the weed world "pecking order" and might find it disrespectful to hear a relatively new grower disagree with one of the gurus
i accept this, after all its their right to be a follower
its just not something i would do myself, i am all for being polite and respectful to others but putting folk on pedestals i find cringe worthy

peace


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 26, 2014)

people obv just trying to cut corners .. the greed has gotten the best of you.. soon enough your customers will realize the difference.. and bounce..

curing.. and a long slow dry.. prove to be the best ways to PREPARE weed.. 

if you dont understand that chlorophyll tastes like shit wen smoked.. and it translates into your bud..and makes that taste like shit..

it can make a beautiful looking and smellign bud.. taste like GARBAGe..

but do what you do guys lol.. no1 is going to change anyone who knows what there doings way.. so keep the stupid threads going lol.. 


just like flushing doesnt do anything.... well. talk to some breeders who been smoking for 40 years.. and ask there opinion on it.. thats were most of my techniques come from.. people who have the best weed around.. usually know what they are doing..

but.. u can dry and cure in the same room. u dont need to jar shit.. u could cure in a room if you wanted.. just need to controll environment to a T


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't jar my flowers any longer than it takes to make them vanish.
A cure has always meant a month or more some claim. No?. I just cant agree on any level 

I should have been more specific on the title and put the explanation of what I really meant to say. The title draws you in. The thread moves along or it doesnt. 

So pose this, if the herb in question was of high quality, clean etc. would you as a grower, smoker, and fellow human beings, and dicks, use the term "cure" if stored a week in a jar?

To you, mostly, I must have a different definition. 
and too be clear I live in CO an extremely arid state. 

This issue that bothered be with curing idea that was already, I think, agreed upon. That being, a cure is not going to make mediocre flowers into anything more than mediocre flowers. It seems to me in many experiences, many people way over think the entire process. 

Have a good day gents
peace


----------



## oracle3301 (Oct 26, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> I am now a preachy dick. Haha maybe the title was a bit harsh.
> look I just came from a home growers cup in denver. Not an ass load of people, 14 samples. All claiming to have a one month, 2 month cure. As if the cure was something to be proud of. There was so little to be proud of..period.



That hurts a Lil? Marijuana growing is an art. 

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 26, 2014)

oracle3301 said:


> That hurts a Lil? Marijuana growing is an art.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


Don't let that get you down oracle!
Let it be known that out of those 14 samples, the 5th place holder (bbk) was literally chopped 5 days before the gathering. Very little time on the line (2-3days here in CO) then trimmed and burped out in large rubbermaids (for a day or two).
It was fresh, semi-flash dryed even by Co standards and yet still folks felt it was better than 9 other entries tried.

From personal experience the best grown flowers need little to no LTS beyond the 10-14 day drying and "wicking" process (ikik introducing another "curing" term!)

An interesting curing perspective comes from R Clarke's Hashish... talking about how many of the first waves of hippy trail hashish making it's way west had been buried and sat on for years as much of the hash producing regions had no current outlet for their wares. The process had evolved into pressing and storing for extended amounts of time underground, giving each brick a distinct aroma and patina. Did they do this because it became better over time or because a brick in the ground is $$ in the bank?

Another perspective from personal experience comparing the drying process of commercial between coastal mendo california and dry arid CO. 

Mendo: 15 miles from the coast, Ghouses/outdoor, chopped nd hung in multiple cabins and yurts, running heaters, dehueys. 60% moisture dissipation over 48hrs then bucked off stem into 30 gal rubbermaids filled 3/4 full, with box fans resting on bins blowing directly or indirectly on the flowers depending on how far along. Market ready within 10 days of chop.

CO: front range, swestern co, indoor,ghouse,outdoor. chopped hung, add humidfier to keep rh above 45%, try to keep slow drying for at least 5 days. Not unheard of to see machine trimmed flowers flash dried in 2 days with no added moisture. If you can't hang for that long let stuff stay on the stem but use a lrg rubbermaid to wick moisture from the stems into the flowers.

I wish I had known 10yrs ago that grow skills and genetics are paramount over whether you use glass or plastic or cure or slow dry etc.


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 26, 2014)

@oracle3301 I dont believe it is not an art. One can give replicas of replicas with a formula. Not really art as I see it in the greater scheme of thing. 
I know what good great and extraordinary flowers are. I havveseen smomesmoked and grown soooo many at this point. And I felt as I was moving through the trials and errors I was mislead by plenty of people telling me I did great. When I did ok. Thats no helpful to me. Brutal honesty was the way I learn best.


----------



## oracle3301 (Oct 26, 2014)

@homebrew420 exactly my thought. We suger coat quality and enjoyment just so we don't have to feel anxiety telling someone their hard work is sub par, but we should be honest with each other so we can grow. I was glad to hear you critique the strain I grew. I find this very motivating and now realize that using super coco is not good enough anymore I want to be better and to give a better product to the people I share with. The only way to survive in this industry is to be the best.

Also at the potober fest their was a plant that had been cured long term over 6 months this is my favorite strain and I have grown this plant many times and have always smoked all of it before i could do a long term cure, I realized I prefer it fresh after having a long term cured product it lost the fresh dank smell it had, it was almost like having frost bite on food after long term storage it lost pungent oder, distinct flavor and smoothness. This is just my personal opinion but I think you are onto something with the no cure.

For the record I dry slow for 6-8 days then jar up for a week this is all the cure I need. I am still not sure if this even a cure it's more of a slow dry with a delicate finish.

Thanks homebrew for being different and honest.

@garlictrain I was not down just more motivated to be a better grower.


----------



## mofucka (Oct 26, 2014)

okay so I'm sure some one has said something along these lines, idk where, I'm not ganna look for it!

I'm just ganna list my what I've done and tryed. To find the best time to smoke and maybe sell
fresh picked bud right off the plant on harvest day:
takes for ever to get burning. And starts to get a humid taste after a few hits.
smells wet

after three days:
pretty close to same smoke and burn as fresh picked smells wet

6-7days of drying:
starting to smell a bit better
the bowl burns more even and is easier to get burning
smooth smoke all the way till the last couple of hits

after jarring for a couple days. Burping and setting out:
buds are again alittle wet on the out side. And smell alittle wet again needs to be cryed a bit more
smoke is still alittle harsh but over all alittle better.

after jarring for a week plus:
most the unwanted moisture has pulled out of the buds. Smell is more desierable
smoke is smoother. And didn't burn your tongue and mouth
burns more even


I think though its mostly up to you and what works better for you.

if you can hang your shit that long and do a nice slow dry while maintaining proper inviorment then by all means.

if you like me and your drying room isn't perfect conditions. And can't really hate your plants up for that long
then jar your shot after its dryed a little


to most important thing is.. Are you happy with the end result??
if so then a pat on the back and a good job to you my friend
keep doing what your doing

if your not happy then try some new shit. experiment.
no one can tell you what is ganna best for you..
take advise
listen and learn


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Oct 26, 2014)

bud definitely improves with a good cure,a 2 week cure makes a difference.but also a slow dry is better than a quick dry.a slower dry will help to retain the dank smell.curing will help to bring out smells and flavours that wernt there before.


----------



## sadpanda (Oct 26, 2014)

Vaping fresh weed is delightful.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 26, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> I don't jar my flowers any longer than it takes to make them vanish.
> A cure has always meant a month or more some claim. No?. I just cant agree on any level
> 
> I should have been more specific on the title and put the explanation of what I really meant to say. The title draws you in. The thread moves along or it doesnt.
> ...


Thinking that curing will make shitty flowers suddenly great is like thinking that aging will make two buck chuck will suddenly taste like a top notch pinot noir. But that doesn't make curing, or aging, invalid. Curing is also something that is easy to do wrong, leading to people calling OLD weed CURED weed when there is a huge difference. I think the problem is that you are seeing a lot of people claiming a cure is some sort of miracle, and that it changes the character of the smoke more than any other single variable. And you are clearly experienced enough to know that that's not true. But just because it doesn't live up the the most wildly extreme claims, doesn't mean that it has no merit. As I said, the only evidence you need is already in front of you, namely the fact that you see an improvement after a 12 day dry over a 1 day dry. If curing weren't a thing, then it wouldn't matter at ALL how fast you dry it. It would taste and smoke the exact same if you threw it in the oven for a couple hours or if you dried it over a month. But you, and I, know that's not true, and that, for the most part, the longer the dry the better the smoke, and that is because you have the luxury of controlling your environment to such a degree that you can cure during your initial dry without needing further processing and climate controlling via jars or tubs. I think you have gotten hung up on a specific definition of curing that I feel is exceptionally inaccurate, I don't think that it's only "Curing" if it is stored for a month+, because the term doesn't correspond to a specific time period, just a process. It doesn't matter if it's stored in a jar, or hung on a line, and it doesn't matter if it is done for a week or for a year, if the internal process of chlorophyll and starch metabolization is taking place then curing is taking place. So if it was stored in a jar for a week at a maintained RH of 60% (Having never dipped below 55% while drying), then yes I would say it has been cured for one week. If it was stored in a jar for a week at an RH of 40%, after having been fully dried, then I would say no, it is NOT cured, it is just a week old. I would also like to add that certain people love the taste of chlorophyll, as it can become an acquired taste that can be rather pleasant and minty, and if you are one of those people than a cure will never seem to make weed better because it will remove something you have become accustomed to.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 27, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> certain people love the taste of chlorophyll, as it can become an acquired taste that can be rather pleasant and minty,.


i guess its possible, but i doubt there are many folk who really like that green taste
they just do not know any better 

the green taste mainly comes from weed that is dried too fast and all the little dark green leaves left on the bud
if the weed is dried slowly and all the little leaves removed there will be no green taste before the cure
although some plants/phenos are pretty tasteless to start with, no drying process or curing will help with that

peace


----------



## homebrew420 (Oct 27, 2014)

@oracle3301 this too has been my experience. 
For the record I broke out some flowers I have had in srotage a long while, Feb harvest, and proceeded to roll a few. Overall I was not disappointed, given what to expect. I probably would have never opened until I needed the jar again if it wasnt for the thread here. 
All this negative energy had me questioning myslef. Haha not really. 

Glad tobsee that most at this point in the thread have at least mostly understand what i am saying here. Which NOT if you cure you are a bad grower. I dont believe that to be the case at all.

Peace folks have a wonderful day


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

sadpanda said:


> Vaping fresh weed is delightful.


We take new buds off plant, splay them open in a pipe and hit with a torch. Only the tricoms vapor off and the green weed smoldered a little. Basically a vape hit.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> decarboxilation? also occurs upon ignition.


Only partly. It destroys some of it without getting to use it...


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I've had @homebrew420 's, and I can tell you that many more people buy his pot than yours for some very good reasons:
> 
> Try his and it will be an unforgettably potent, flavorful, aromatic and enjoyable experience. I can honestly say that about everything he's ever given me.
> 
> ...


It's the people you sell to that don't know the difference so they don't know how it's supposed to be. Just saying. Your from an area where it's still not legal I bet. Lol


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

spek9 said:


> I honestly don't know the long end of all this. The OP has a point, but the way OP said it comes across as quite aggressive.
> 
> After growing for 15+ years outdoor and a couple indoor, my 'curing' techniques have changed slightly. However, what I can state from experience is that a proper dry, followed by a good long 'cure' is that taste is much smoother... specifically, the 'taste' quality is consistent throughout a single ounce, or a few dozen pounds.
> 
> ...


That's why I cure in 2 to 10 gallon jars. Getting my porcelain curing jars made this winter. 2 to 4 pounds per jar. Can stack 5 tall. I'm all about long cures. Unless you've smoked 6 month to 2 year cured and stored correctly weed, you have no idea. Guys making a mint selling long cured weed.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> It's he people you sell to that don't know the difference so they don't know how it's supposed to be. Just saying. Your from an area where it's still not legal I bet. Lol


We live in Colorado.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> We live in Colorado.


Even worse. Lol. Dry to fast there. If organic your fine with dry and jar. Long cures will get it better. But if you over dry first, a curs won't fix it. It's the slow dry but not too dry. Then a few weeks curing and burping. This whole time chemical reactions are going on and the left over nutes are getting used up. If you over dry you stop this and it leaves it scratchy and bad. Nothing you can do to fix that. My pipe shows all the bad first. Then if that's all good then it allows you to taste more flavors in the weed. Complexity you can't get in a bong. Many come over with what they thought was clean smoking weed. Then the pipe shows the truth. I smoke mine right off the plant. Smoke it after a few days dried. And to most it's great. But when they try a cured batch they can't believe the difference. Tastes and smells that were hidden come out. Like aging a good wine. My pipe is like letting a bottle of good wine air out for an hour. More and better flavor.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

yeah my fresh herb always better then my bud cured more then 2 months. totally agree. I tend to keep strains curing for over a year and they just don't pack that same initial punch as the first 2 mnths.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> So can we all ahree that this "cured" weed is not great after a month? How about 2?
> if the answer is yes....then what is the point of a cure? Proper storage is more important it would seem.
> anyone use Nitrogen as a storage gas? We may try that at the store and see if it helps or hinders flavor.


Being done at many clubs. Locks it where it's at for a very long time.... Smell, flavor and taste. And tricoms don't progress further with no oxygen.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> I am now a preachy dick. Haha maybe the title was a bit harsh.
> look I just came from a home growers cup in denver. Not an ass load of people, 14 samples. All claiming to have a one month, 2 month cure. As if the cure was something to be proud of. There was so little to be proud of..period.
> now this is a singular most recent experience with poorly grown and cared for.
> what I find funny here is how personal people take this.
> ...


Near sacramento. I'll smoke yours against mine. I'll bring recent dried and the same strain cured for 5 months. And my pipe. Then we'll go to a club and pick 4 people out and have them do the test and tell us what they think. Did this with a San jose club owner, stuck his whole crew for 5 hours. Had to close early. I'll use a cross so you can function. Competition breeds excellence! If you beat me and prove me wrong I'll just save time by stopping all the curing I do.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I'm just laughing my ass off at the comments here. Knowing @homebrew420 personally, I can vouch for his humility and low key, approachable character. I've asked him some pretty stupid questions over the years and he's never once come across as preachy, let alone a dick, lol
> 
> Aaaaaaaand boy, if anyone had the right to get on a high horse about pot... he never would, it's not his style- but really; how many of the responders to this 'trolling thread' (rotf) have held a position as head breeder at ONE OF THE BEST DISPENSARY/BREEDING FACILITIES FOR CANNABIS ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH?!
> 
> ...


Good for him. He's still wrong on the curing. Lots of professional people tout the wrong side all the time. Being in a profession a long time doesn't always make you right. I've met long time growers with botany degrees that can't agree on many basic and not so basic information. Remember it's easier to fool many then it is to convince one he was fooled. And if they paid for the knowledge they are less likely to go against it. Just saying. I'm all about trying everyone's idea, if they make sense to me.
I grow more then 2.5 pounds per light in soil with organic nutes. Use cool pots and other stuff. I do this with many strains at the same time under the same lights. If you grow real quality a cure does very little for 3 months. Just a good long dry and set humidity in jar and done..... But when taken to 6 months, your both wrong. Taken to two years. WOW. If you haven't done it, don't even talk about it. And I'm not talking forgetting some weed in a drawer for a few years and smoking that. Under 70 degrees all the time with NO light... Better in a cellar.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

LOL! damn HomieBrewski LOL! I dig your confidence and spirit and I agree with everything you bring. no way I would go up against you, im no fool. sure wish I was in CO though to sample your delishious medications. if the comp comes out to WA please let me know I would love to subject myself to these clinical trials.lol


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Flavour seems to come out more for me after a good cure, on several different strains.
> 
> FWIW Tobacco most definitely has different flavours depending on how/where it's grown like all plants we consume, they dry and cure it to bring out these flavours the same way we do with Cannabis. That's why Cuban Tobacco is generally considered some of the best in the world while pure tobacco products *not cigarettes* from other regions don't get the same love. It's half how/where it's grown, but if they didn't cure it people wouldn't want it.
> 
> ...


Very good post. But if you dry slowly and do a long slow burp down you can make over fed bud become good. The long slow dry and cure allows the tricoms to mature by useing the nutes left in the bud. If grown real organic and right you can pull a bud during full nute at week 6 and dry in the sun at 90+ degrees for half a day. Smoke it and be smooth as hell. And if the strain doesn't come out well with lots of Amber then your right. Cut earlier and let it mature in the dry and cure, but if you over dry even once you stop the chemical reaction that was eating the nutes and that's all the better it will get. You can add moistur but it won't help. It's an ongoing chemical action that you don't want to stop until it eats the leftover nutes. Most of the bad taste from nutes isn't the nute, it's the chelate they use. Organics don't have chelates so they don't have many of those bad flavors ever.... Good luck in your growing..


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> You were the hostile one with the namecalling. All I've done is point out how much of a fool you're making of yourself.
> 
> As for me not having an opinion... my friends and associates know better, believe me when I tell you that!
> 
> ...


So your a progressive liberal? 
Your points are now mute. Attacking political idealology in a weed post is sooooo out of line and disgusting. Every liberal politician in this great country lie about almost everything. 95%'of all voter fraud cases in the country have been against liberals.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 27, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah my fresh herb always better then my bud cured more then 2 months. totally agree. I tend to keep strains curing for over a year and they just don't pack that same initial punch as the first 2 mnths.


Agreed. I only grow for personal use. I never run out but after 2-3 months I'll start another grow because the stored stuff is noticeably losing something and when the new grow is dried I'll switch over as soon as the green taste subsides.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I'd say the proof is in the product- and its location. Go try his for yourself, they sell everything they can grow. You just can't say that about too many people on this forum, and that is the exactly the point I'm trying to drive home about credibility; how many others here HAVE THEIR WEED AND THEIR STRAINS FOR LEGAL RETAIL SALE FOR ALL TO SEE AND BUY? If there is a higher standard for credibility in this industry, I've yet to see it.
> 
> That includes all the spewing by the poseurs here.


No it isn't. The best I've smoked was from home growers seeking perfection. Damn I'm good.... Lol. There are strains so low yielding but so incredible to smoke, but not worth growing because it costs too much. Clubs won't grow it. I've never smoked club weed that will sit you down and shut you up for 3 to 6 hours. Im not talking couch lock. I'm talking I can lick your face and you won't stop me. Your phone can ring for three hours straight and you won't pick it up. You get some of that and then we will talk. I have smoke that will leave you stupid for a day..... No club has this...... HaHaHaHa. Most growers have bigger egos then they should. Everybody tells me they can grow. Everyone that buys 100 or more clones at a time brings me something from their latest grow. Its what we do, show off. Every one of them has made an excuse to explain why this wasn't their best after I smoke it in my pipe. And every one of them can't believe how mine tastes and the smoothness of it. And what I'm smoking with them is usually only a week off the plant. But when the few come with some nice organic and spent some money getting good organics and teas. Then I pull some older cured out.... We're on apples and apples now. But the longer cured is smooth in a way you can't explain. And I wouldn't long cure certain strains. But I wouldn't grow them either.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> Yup, screw curing. Lets just start selling the bud right off the plant. Then they can do whatever they want with it.


I've done this..... I also take buds off and splay them out in the pipe, about a hit worth. Torch it. It's almost a vape. The Tricoms vaporize and the buds to wet to burn. Get lots of flavors. And high.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 27, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> I think it more about timing. I am making the claim anything older than a month is degrading.


That's right. But,,,,,,,,, on many strains pulled at the corect time and put away for long storage in a cool dark room. 6 months. One year.... slightly less flavor, but more textures and tones to it. Flavors show themselves that weren't there before. And the smoothness is better. Now the high is dependent on the strain and the grow. Sometimes less but lasts longer. Sometimes more intense high and longer. Sometimes less high and shorter, we don't long storage these again. So I believe you haven't given it its own just treatment. I'm ADD and OCD with a genius IQ. So I test lots of different things all the time for different reasons. I learn new stuff sometimes. I test parameters all the time. The climate we grow, dry, store and trim in matters. Your very right about that. What it should be is strain specific. Lol. That's the punch line. So there is a range that's best and another that's ok. Outside of that your on your own. And some people do great on their own. They adjust other aspects to deal with it. They have a hard time keeping environment right because the outside climate sucks or the law are strict and they grow under the radar.... If you get to the end and it's good, great for you. Some of us are lucky to live in good climate and good laws.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 27, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I've done this..... I also take buds off and splay them out in the pipe, about a hit worth. Torch it. It's almost a vape. The Tricoms vaporize and the buds to wet to burn. Get lots of flavors. And high.


I tried that too... nice fresh wet green buds cut up into little pieces, stuffed into a vap and attempted to vap it dry. The flavor was somewhere between nasty and unbearable, my tongue was numb for most of the day and the "flavor" in my mouth lasted and lasted. I have not had the urge to try that again!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2014)

HomieBrewski, its recently been brought to my attention that taking my dry fan leaves and placing them into the freezer for storage until im ready to make hash is a myth of bad hash makers.

So I was told by someone who seems to be a master at Hash making to take my leaves and put them into a curing jar and cure them like BUD.. burp them until they dry and then use to make hash so that they are fresh and cured properly.
what do you do?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 27, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> i guess its possible, but i doubt there are many folk who really like that green taste
> they just do not know any better
> 
> the green taste mainly comes from weed that is dried too fast and all the little dark green leaves left on the bud
> ...


Well I live in a hippy town where people take chlorophyll daily as a dietary supplement, and even use it as a nasal neti pot wash due to it's antibacterial qualities. 'Round here people talk about it as some kind of miracle cure, to literally everything, so it doesn't surprise me at all that I know several people who have acquired a taste for it (or at least they claim to have, I personally can't stand it so I can't say for sure that they're not just BSing to convince themselves)


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 27, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I tried that too... nice fresh wet green buds cut up into little pieces, stuffed into a vap and attempted to vap it dry. The flavor was somewhere between nasty and unbearable, my tongue was numb for most of the day and the "flavor" in my mouth lasted and lasted. I have not had the urge to try that again!


Yeah, I ran some fresh herb through my Volcano and pretty much had to throw away that bag haha


----------



## tstick (Oct 27, 2014)

Interesting topic/discussion…..sans the derogatory posts…

Not much experience from me….I grow just for myself in a small tent and under a small Area51 LED. I only have two strains at the moment….an Indica dominant hybrid and a Sativa dominate hybrid…but so far, I am much happier with the results than what I was buying at the dispensaries.

On my latest grow, I dried the plants in the soil for the last 10 days before harvest. During that time period, I was constantly pulling off and trimming all the leaves that weren't producing trichomes. After that, I cut them and hung the whole plants for 9 days. Next, I did a fine-trim and jarred the best buds and kept them attached to a long stem in order to allow them to dry even more slowly. Then into the Mason jar. 

It's humid weather at the moment and so even burping the jars everyday hasn't really been bringing the humidity down to under 65%. I took one of the larfy lower buds and smoked it -just to check. It tasted great!

Then I compared it to some buds that were jarred last June -same strain…same conditions…etc.

I found that both were very tasty! They were different in terms of flavor -not better or worse…just had a different taste….maybe like the difference between a fresh strawberry and strawberry fruit leather!  In other words, the long cured bud had a darker, more concentrated flavor, while the lesser-cured buds were "brighter" and slightly more volatile tasting. Effect-wise, there wasn't much difference that I could tell.

It's not comparing apples and oranges. It's more like comparing fresh apples to apple pie.


----------



## sadpanda (Oct 28, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> We take new buds off plant, splay them open in a pipe and hit with a torch. Only the tricoms vapor off and the green weed smoldered a little. Basically a vape hit.


My stoner friend in the UK calls that a "fairy fart" hit. As in: "The new strain was coming along so well I had to pull off a bit and have a few fairy farts to see how it was". I'm still not sure if this is a common expression or him being him (no comments from his former bandmates, please), but its a funny term.
Is anyone trying curing with other herbs or spices, such as the process Acide cigars uses, where the tobacco is hung with herbs? I notice a lot of other herbs showing up in dispensary products, like Mate and Daminania .


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 28, 2014)

What a ridiculous thread...ask all the cannabis cup winners how they fell about flush and cure...thats all you need to know right there. No one is winning cups with unflushed, uncured bud. 

Will the average consumer be able to tell I haven't fully cured my bud? NO. I don't over feed and I flush for 2+ weeks- after they hang for about a week it is some super clean burning funk...that being said, my bud that gets cured and stored for 3+ months always tastes better and burns much smoother. My Jack is amazing at one month, unbelievable at 3 months, and the best bud I've ever smoked after 6. 

Curing isn't a myth, nor is it just for cannabis. People cure their weed or other herbs because over a thousand + years it's been proven to produce the best product. 

If your 'freshly dried' bud tastes great, it will be amazing after a proper cure. 

Curing also evenly distrubutes the moisture in the bud, and if that's all it did then it's pretty important. If you don't properly cure your bud and keep redistributing the moisture, you will have bud that doesn't smoke proper. Really dry weed is not the same as properly cured weed. 

Curing is a CHEMICAL process with definitive positive results. 

Curing, when done properly, increases potency, taste, and aroma - bottom line. 

I think too many people are just happy enough with their uncured product, the extra time doesn't seam worth it, but if your a true canna conesiour you'll be able to to tell the positive difference in a sample that is cured and one that is not.


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 28, 2014)

All that being said, I'm smoking my product everyday after harvest. I smoke it wet, then dried, then cured, LOL. I'll take the cured anyday. I'm suprised any of it makes it over 3 months to be honest


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 28, 2014)

I always though that the starches in the plant convert to sugars, or vice versa during the cure. I though that is why it actually gets smoother with age-which I thought was the entire point of the cure- to make the smoke burn evenly and increase the smoothness? Why wouldn't that be desirable? 

When we use to get wet beasters we would let them sit out over night, than cure then ourselves. Beasters were all about weight, so they lost a bunch in the long run but it was like a different product after a month in the jar everytime. I don't think a cure can make bad weed good, but it can definitely make a mediocre product much better.


----------



## butsack (Oct 28, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...


I disagree with 3-2-4 thru bud.

I know bud tastes and smells better when its dried and cured properly.

And I don't approve of your use of the term poppycock.

Other than that you might be on to something


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 28, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> What a ridiculous thread...ask all the cannabis cup winners.


cannabis cup .. ?


----------



## daemon kronic (Oct 28, 2014)

I have tested this myself: result being that the bud cured slowly in a glass jar in dark forces ur nuggets to use whats left of its sugars ( incert proper term if needed) and will produce a heightened tricomb count....as advised by mark emery ( prince of pot)... Pls Check with the pros if u dont wish to believe me


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 28, 2014)

sadpanda said:


> My stoner friend in the UK calls that a "fairy fart" hit. As in: "The new strain was coming along so well I had to pull off a bit and have a few fairy farts to see how it was". I'm still not sure if this is a common expression or him being him (no comments from his former bandmates, please), but its a funny term.
> Is anyone trying curing with other herbs or spices, such as the process Acide cigars uses, where the tobacco is hung with herbs? I notice a lot of other herbs showing up in dispensary products, like Mate and Daminania .


I accidently cured some of my nugs in a jar that I previously had coffee stored in. I didn't know it until I burped the jar, then I got the strong aroma of coffee instead of bud. I prefer bud to smell and taste like bud. I hope the smell goes away and I hope it doesn't taste like it smells.


----------



## furnz (Oct 28, 2014)

From my experience curing = more bland all around. Less taste, less smell, less punch to the weed.
(I'm talking months, not couple weeks or a month.)
Look at what 'water curing' does for an example.
If your weed smokes bad or smells/taste bad then curing/bland is probably better.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a little confused about the definition of curing. My understanding is that the curing takes place when the humidity in the weed is slowly(or not) brought down to the desired level for storage in a dark cooler location. After that it is stored. For me, it has never taken more than 3 weeks or so to get the humidity levels right so what do you do to cure it for months?


----------



## gazja420 (Oct 28, 2014)

I just slow dry, then put in Jars. It just slowly cures whilst I slowly smoke it, seems to work for me and if this makes the smoke better then there is no loss.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 28, 2014)

If you use jars to cure, check these out btw. I use them with boveda humidipaks and I can dial in the specific rh I want.


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 28, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> cannabis cup .. ?


LIke all the 'cups' that have become popular in the U.S. Basically grower competitions with different categories - sativa, indica, hybrid, organic, etc. All the winners are definitely curing their product, all but the organic growers are flushing...some for well over 2 weeks. I always look at what the pros do and try to emulate it. I was saying that growers who win these cups are curing their product.


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 28, 2014)

Curing evenly distributes moisture if nothing else. A plant that is just hung and dried will be drier on the outside then the inside. As soon as you place it in the jar, the moisture from the middle slowly leaches out through the bud, evenly distributing the moisture. 

If your drying your buds and putting them in a jar, and you open it every once a while to smoke, your basically curing your bud - not properly, but it's taking place to some extent. 

Besides evenly distributing moisture, which is important for an even, consistent burn, it also starts breaking down starches and sugars within itself - which results in a smoother smoke. 

Curing, when done right, will INCREASE aroma, taste, and potency as chemical and biological process take place. Each time you 'burp' your jars your releasing gas from these processes. Get your jars to 60-62% and close them for long term storage and your patients will be well rewarded. 

Your bud should be properly grown...period. Curing has nothing to do with growing bad weed, nor will it drastically improve garbage. It will make top shelf bud reach it's true potential. 

I'm not sure why there is such a debate about this topic. There is clear data about what curing does and doesn't do. Amazing weed will taste and smell great no matter what. You won't always be able to tell if hasn't been flushed or cured, but if you had a sample of a product that was cured and one that was not, you would definitely be able to tell the difference, and it's a positive one. 

If your losing taste, smell, or potency when your cure, your doing something wrong or have a unique strain IMO


----------



## Squidbilly (Oct 28, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> If you use jars to cure, check these out btw. I use them with boveda humidipaks and I can dial in the specific rh I want. View attachment 3282805


I've been reluctant to try to humidipaks, I've heard some people mention they can smell them? Others use them and love them, obviously your in the latter category. I think I'm going to get me some when I harvest this round.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 29, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I've been reluctant to try to humidipaks, I've heard some people mention they can smell them? Others use them and love them, obviously your in the latter category. I think I'm going to get me some when I harvest this round.


Im not sure how someone could smell salt and purified water, cause that's all they are (=


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2014)

I have tried the Bodeva 62% humidity packs and find they get hard after a while. What does this mean? I figured they no longer work and throw them away.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 29, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have tried the Bodeva 62% humidity packs and find they get hard after a while. What does this mean? I figured they no longer work and throw them away.


It means they're dead. Well, at least that's what boveda wants you to think. You can rehydrate them.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 29, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> I disagree. I think that creating a thread titled
> *Curing, a myth perpetuated by bad growers*
> is EXACTLY the behavior I would expect from a preachy dick. As a matter of fact, it would be hard to get more preachy and dickish. He's already stated that the opposing argument is wildly invalid and derogatorily labeled anyone who takes that stance as a bad grower, not to mention the fact that he demands scientific evidence of the contrary point yet presents NO evidence of that kind to back up his own point. What world do you live in where this is ANYTHING other than the definition of being preachy and dickish???


Ace - If that's your definition of 'preachy and dickish' on an Internet forum, then you're virtual world is must be limited to WebMD and AARP. When I left that message, the give and take had been interesting and borderline informational. Obviously it didn't suit your delicate sensibilities, so why do you stay? Like to argue much?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

Dan Drews said:


> Ace - If that's your definition of 'preachy and dickish' on an Internet forum, then you're virtual world is must be limited to WebMD and AARP. When I left that message, the give and take had been interesting and borderline informational. Obviously it didn't suit your delicate sensibilities, so why do you stay? Like to argue much?


I was going to prepare a thoughtful rebuke, but I just can't get past the phrase 


Dan Drews said:


> then you're virtual world is must be limited to


----------



## daemon kronic (Oct 30, 2014)

Lol....u guys r great


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 30, 2014)

This is like watching a Facebook argument play out, just in RIU time.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 30, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> I was going to prepare a thoughtful rebuke, but I just can't get past the phrase


Being a grammar and spelling cop on the Internet is embarrassing enough, but to do so in a group of stoners is the clear definition of anal retentive... but let's continue, shall we? 

*Ace - If that's your definition of 'preachy and dickish' on an Internet forum, then your virtual world must be limited to WebMD and AARP. When I left that message, the give and take had been interesting and borderline informational. Obviously it didn't suit your delicate sensibilities, so why do you stay? Do you like to argue much? 
*
Never mind, by now it's a rhetorical question. But please do me a favor and point out if I misspelled anything or used the wrong contraction. I'd hate for you to waste time actually addressing the subject at hand. Since I'm guessing you've forgotten by now, the issue is drying, then curing vs. drying without curing.

I anxiously await the brevity of your reply.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

Dan Drews said:


> Being a grammar and spelling cop on the Internet is embarrassing enough, but to do so in a group of stoners is the clear definition of anal retentive... but let's continue, shall we?
> 
> *Ace - If that's your definition of 'preachy and dickish' on an Internet forum, then your virtual world must be limited to WebMD and AARP. When I left that message, the give and take had been interesting and borderline informational. Obviously it didn't suit your delicate sensibilities, so why do you stay? Do you like to argue much?
> *
> ...


Unlike you, I've already provided ample explanations of my point of view on the issue of curing, but perhaps you missed all that whilst getting your panties in a twist over some semantics.


----------



## panhead (Oct 30, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> This is not a theory. THis idea that a cure can make your flowers better to the point waiting to smoke is pure poppycock. Fresh is better. I would love to have the proponents and their "cured" herb to have them tested for terpene levels before and after to show you all the degradation of cannabiniods and terpenoids will be of noticeable levels.
> Bottom line is when you have done a mediocre job of growing and flowering these plants you simply get mediocre finished products. THe real key to producing good-great flowers is to make sure you have fed the plants a balanced nutrient. In a ration of 3-2-4 fed throughout flower. Metabolizing the salts is why so many people flush. to make sure all the added phosphorous is utilized.
> 
> I know i an going to hear Hhow everyone swears their weed gets better. Doubt it.
> ...


Dude i love you ! 

Seriously though its good to see somebody willing to educate people on this subject,a subject where countless growers have been brainwashed into accepting flushing & curring as facts.

I gave up beating this dead horse a long time ago,sadly not one mind will be changed by this thread,no matter what facts are presented,growers feel better about their product the more effort they put into it.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 30, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Unlike you, I've already provided ample explanations of my point of view on the issue of curing, but perhaps you missed all that whilst getting your panties in a twist over some semantics.


Not brief enough, grammar goddess.

But back to the civilized discussion - Homebrew, maybe you could detail exactly what your drying routine is, as it would help to understand what you consider to be the perfect dry which doesn't need curing. Do you control the temp and humidity at specific levels in your drying environment, or do you do everything by feel?


----------



## panhead (Oct 30, 2014)

Clown Baby said:


> disagree. that's like saying you don't need to age a red wine after fermenting. There's a lot of chemistry that continues long after the fruit comes off the plant.


People love to use wine as an exame twords mj growing & they think its a good example proving their point when infact its the worst possible comparison.

Using wine as an example brings up the subject of how all the worlds most accomplished wine tasters were all put to shame by a lowely california based small time wine maker,the california wine industry blew all the long standing myths about wine out of the industry.

Its been proven that you do not need to age a fine red wine for it to taste as good as its aged counterpart & the results are easy to find on the web.


----------



## panhead (Oct 30, 2014)

Unrelated to the topic at hand but hugely related to forum ettequite is grammer police,for myself & alot of others its a way of putting somebody down & or garnering attention twords their own selves,calling a member out on mispelled words adds no value to a thread & just causes fights.

I find grammer nazis offensive ,mainly because were all not fortunate enough to have had proper education in grammer & instead of being a fake smart guy by using spell check on everything prefer to present theirself the way they are in real life,i prefer real life versions of people.

Ive mispelled countless times in this post & my browser is telling me i am,i have a 6th grade education & i semister of 7th grade but that dont make me a less valueable member or less a man,i had 2 choices,go to school & learn or go to work & eat,i chose to feed myself,all of us dont have a comfy home life where mom & dad take care of all our needs so we can go to school,some of us were beaten as children,mentally abused,sexually abused ect or just grew up in poverty with parents who didnt give a shit,forcing many of us to miss the oportunities in education & grammer others had.

Unless a members spelling is so bad his posts are unreadable what purpose does it serve to call attention to his poor spelling,for me it shows a lack of class & respect on the parts of the spelling teachers so please be respectfull in your posts twords others.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 30, 2014)

panhead said:


> Unrelated to the topic at hand but hugely related to forum ettequite is grammer police,for myself & alot of others its a way of putting somebody down & or garnering attention twords their own selves,calling a member out on mispelled words adds no value to a thread & just causes fights.
> 
> I find grammer nazis offensive ,mainly because were all not fortunate enough to have had proper education in grammer & instead of being a fake smart guy by using spell check on everything prefer to present theirself the way they are in real life,i prefer real life versions of people.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!! I couldn't have said this better myself.


----------



## daemon kronic (Oct 30, 2014)

panhead said:


> Unrelated to the topic at hand but hugely related to forum ettequite is grammer police,for myself & alot of others its a way of putting somebody down & or garnering attention twords their own selves,calling a member out on mispelled words adds no value to a thread & just causes fights.
> 
> I find grammer nazis offensive ,mainly because were all not fortunate enough to have had proper education in grammer & instead of being a fake smart guy by using spell check on everything prefer to present theirself the way they are in real life,i prefer real life versions of people.
> 
> ...


Agreed.... Quite offensive and really just makes those of us who have this issue not want anything to do with u or ur posts


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmmmm.. Isn't it strange that a thread like this that is mostly angry arguing has had 160 replies and 3105 views in only 8 days.


----------



## mednaew (Oct 30, 2014)

I do a two week slow dry and then jar cure. I bury a stash up on the mountain for easy access whilst snowboarding. I forgot about one particular spot and got back to it about three years later. Mind you the weather is extreme up here, very cold nights even in summer. I am very familiar with the product in question as I smoked about four pounds of the stuff over the course of a year or so and I can tell you..... oooooooweeeeeee, that old buried mountain herb was much smoother after a little time alone underground. Don't know why.
I'm also willing to accept the possibility that the curing I do may do nothing, but it doesnt hurt for sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 30, 2014)

panhead said:


> Unrelated to the topic at hand but hugely related to forum ettequite is grammer police,for myself & alot of others its a way of putting somebody down & or garnering attention twords their own selves,calling a member out on mispelled words adds no value to a thread & just causes fights.
> 
> I find grammer nazis offensive ,mainly because were all not fortunate enough to have had proper education in grammer & instead of being a fake smart guy by using spell check on everything prefer to present theirself the way they are in real life,i prefer real life versions of people.
> 
> ...



Good point. I'm guilty of this myself.... although I try to limit the spelling police posts only to people that call others a retard, or idiot, and butcher their spelling in the process.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 30, 2014)

mednaew said:


> I do a two week slow cure. I bury a stash up on the mountain for easy access whilst snowboarding. I forgot about one particular spot and got back to it about three years later. Mind you the weather is extreme up here, very cold nights even in summer. I am very familiar with the product in question as I smoked about four pounds of the stuff over the course of a year or so and I can tell you..... oooooooweeeeeee, that old buried mountain herb was much smoother after a little time alone underground. Don't know why.
> I'm also willing to accept the possibility that the curing I do may do nothing, but it doesnt hurt for sure.


What was the appearance like.... all brown...? gooey...? Did it still feel sticky or did the buds stay compressed then you squeezed them?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 30, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> What was the appearance like.... all brown...? gooey...? Did it still feel sticky or did the buds stay compressed then you squeezed them?


Reminds me of how some cannabis / hashes are prepped in the middle east.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

panhead said:


> Unrelated to the topic at hand but hugely related to forum ettequite is grammer police,for myself & alot of others its a way of putting somebody down & or garnering attention twords their own selves,calling a member out on mispelled words adds no value to a thread & just causes fights.
> 
> I find grammer nazis offensive ,mainly because were all not fortunate enough to have had proper education in grammer & instead of being a fake smart guy by using spell check on everything prefer to present theirself the way they are in real life,i prefer real life versions of people.
> 
> ...


Personally I find it offensive that people are too lazy to double check their own spelling and grammar. I understand English is not everyone's first language, and for those people I make exceptions. As a matter of fact, many times I do research to try to communicate in their language so they can better understand the point I am trying to make, because I don't feel language should be an insurmountable barrier to communication. But for people who clearly are just too lazy to re-read what they write before they hit post, or ignore the obviously underlined spelling errors, that is lazy and insulting to the people who have to try to read your fragmented and misspelled posts. If you are trying to communicate, you should make every effort to make your communication clear and easily understandable. I also find it insulting that you use pejoratives to describe people who spend effort to make sure that their spelling and sentence structure are correct. The way we communicate is indicative of the level of intellectual discourse we are capable of, and if someone can't be bothered to take the time to learn how to communicate in an intelligent manner, then I believe that reflects poorly on the quality of their intelligence. If they know better and still choose to leave errors, that is an insult to whomever they are communicating with. Put some effort into it, it's not that hard. And your assumptions that just because I can put together a coherent and well constructed sentence means I had any less difficult and upbringing than you is so fucking generalizing and anti-intellectual that I can't even wrap my head around it. Just because I didn't let life's hardships derail my drive to learn and educate myself doesn't make those hardships any less taxing, I have been through things in my life that would have broken you a hundred times over, so lets not act like just because I know how to spell I don't know what sweat and blood taste like. Not everyone who writes well grew up in some sort of Brady Bunch utopia, with parents who took care of our every need. Some of us didn't grow up with mom and dad at all, and used that as motivation to rise above, to become something they would be proud of, not aggressively defensive of our ignorance. When typing is the only way we can communicate, the way we type reflects upon who we are, and if you don't take the effort to type well I'm probably not going to take the effort to see past the lack of effort put forth on your part to communicate. Also, as someone who's family died in the holocaust, I find the term "Grammar Nazi" to be deeply trivializing and insulting, but you probably won't understand why that is, what with your aggressive distaste for education.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good point. I'm guilty of this myself.... although I try to limit the spelling police posts only to people that call others a retard, or idiot, and butcher their spelling in the process.


I generally agree with you, and I think the record will show that by and large I have limited myself to "Grammar policing" only those posts that are actively directed at me, and as a rule of thumb don't just randomly point out every mistake I see. Just mistakes made while attacking me.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 30, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Personally I find it offensive that people are too lazy to double check their own spelling and grammar. I understand English is not everyone's first language, and for those people I make exceptions. As a matter of fact, many times I do research to try to communicate in their language so they can better understand the point I am trying to make, because I don't feel language should be an insurmountable barrier to communication. But for people who clearly are just too lazy to re-read what the write before they hit post, or ignore the obviously underlined spelling errors, that is lazy and insulting to the people who have to try to read your fragmented and misspelled posts. If you are trying to communicate, you should make every effort to make your communication clear and easily understandable. I also find it insulting that you use pejoratives to describe people who spend effort to make sure that their spelling and sentence structure are correct. The way we communicate is indicative of the level of intellectual discourse we are capable of, and if someone can't be bothered to take the time to learn how to communicate in an intelligent manner, then I believe that reflects poorly on the quality of their intelligence. If they know better and still choose to leave errors, that is an insult to whomever they are communicating with. Put some effort into it, it's not that hard. And your assumptions that just because I can put together a coherent and well constructed sentence means I had any less difficult and upbringing than you is so fucking generalizing and anti-intellectual that I can't even wrap my head around it. Just because I didn't let life's hardships derail my drive to learn and educate myself doesn't make those hardships any less taxing, I have been through things in my life that would have broken you a hundred times over, so lets not act like just because I know how to spell I don't know what sweat and blood taste like. Not everyone who writes well grew up in some sort of Brady Bunch utopia, with parents who took care of our every need. Some of us didn't grow up with mom and dad at all, and used that as motivation to rise above, to become something they would be proud of, not aggressively defensive of our ignorance. When typing is the only way we can communicate, the way we type reflects upon who we are, and if you don't take the effort to type well I'm probably not going to take the effort to see past the lack of effort put forth on your part to communicate. Also, as someone who's family died in the holocaust, I find the term "Grammar Nazi" to be deeply trivializing and insulting, but you probably won't understand why that is, what with your aggressive distaste for education.


jerk status right here. some of us had to go to work at an early age, for reasons u mentioned in that post (to support a single parent). I'm probably one on the most uneducated person on this site. GED at 16 so i could qualify for more then 30 hours a week work. your just talking shit. i hope you get angry when you read un structured post. just don't beat your wife. that shit aint cool. take out your anger other places. I'm posting this now with no re reading.....


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> jerk status right here. some of us had to go to work at an early age, for reasons u mentioned in that post (to support a single parent). I'm probably one on the most uneducated person on this site. GED at 16 so i could qualify for more then 30 hours a week work. your just talking shit. i hope you get angry when you read un structured post. just don't beat your wife. that shit aint cool. take out your anger other places. I'm posting this now with no re reading.....


Naw I don't beat my wife, I'm too busy helping her through her second year of physical rehab after her left leg was amputated due to complications from childhood cancer, but thanks for the advice.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 30, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Personally I find it offensive that people are too lazy to double check their own spelling and grammar. I understand English is not everyone's first language, and for those people I make exceptions. As a matter of fact, many times I do research to try to communicate in their language so they can better understand the point I am trying to make, because I don't feel language should be an insurmountable barrier to communication. But for people who clearly are just too lazy to re-read what the write before they hit post, or ignore the obviously underlined spelling errors, that is lazy and insulting to the people who have to try to read your fragmented and misspelled posts. If you are trying to communicate, you should make every effort to make your communication clear and easily understandable. I also find it insulting that you use pejoratives to describe people who spend effort to make sure that their spelling and sentence structure are correct. The way we communicate is indicative of the level of intellectual discourse we are capable of, and if someone can't be bothered to take the time to learn how to communicate in an intelligent manner, then I believe that reflects poorly on the quality of their intelligence. If they know better and still choose to leave errors, that is an insult to whomever they are communicating with. Put some effort into it, it's not that hard. And your assumptions that just because I can put together a coherent and well constructed sentence means I had any less difficult and upbringing than you is so fucking generalizing and anti-intellectual that I can't even wrap my head around it. Just because I didn't let life's hardships derail my drive to learn and educate myself doesn't make those hardships any less taxing, I have been through things in my life that would have broken you a hundred times over, so lets not act like just because I know how to spell I don't know what sweat and blood taste like. Not everyone who writes well grew up in some sort of Brady Bunch utopia, with parents who took care of our every need. Some of us didn't grow up with mom and dad at all, and used that as motivation to rise above, to become something they would be proud of, not aggressively defensive of our ignorance. When typing is the only way we can communicate, the way we type reflects upon who we are, and if you don't take the effort to type well I'm probably not going to take the effort to see past the lack of effort put forth on your part to communicate. Also, as someone who's family died in the holocaust, I find the term "Grammar Nazi" to be deeply trivializing and insulting, but you probably won't understand why that is, what with your aggressive distaste for education.


"But for people who clearly are just too lazy to re-read what the" ( it's "they", fucking hypocrite) "write before they hit post"


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> "But for people who clearly are just too lazy to re-read what the" ( it's "they", fucking hypocrite) "write before they hit post"


I love you


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 30, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> I love you


Haha I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Haha I couldn't help myself.


I probably wouldn't have been able to either hahaha, it literally made me laugh when your post popped up, I haven't stopped smiling since, it just tickles me for some reason


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 30, 2014)

JointRoller205 said:


> I'm from Alabama and i've been growing for the past 7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great first couple chapters! 

Don't tell me how it ends.... I'm gonna finish the rest of it over the weekend.


----------



## panhead (Oct 30, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Personally I fiand if someone can't be bothered to take the time to learn how to communicate in an intelligent manner, then I believe that reflects poorly on the quality of their intelligence. Put some effort into it, it's not that hard. .


And there it is,the im smarter than you attitude we all love to be around,its always the same ,hey look at me ! Ive got nothing of real value to add to the thread but I can spell better than you ! 

Ever notice YOU grammar trolls are in the extreme minority in any forum,where YOU are the only person in a thread who is upset over other members spelling,and you are in the most extreme minority but people like you never change because your pet peeve is other people not speaking the way YOU WANT , again its about people looking at you & how fantastic your grammar is.


Have you ever once been thanked by a member for publicly slapping their hand with a ruler over an improperly structured sentence ? I highly doubt it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 30, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I'd say the proof is in the product- and its location. Go try his for yourself, they sell everything they can grow. You just can't say that about too many people on this forum, and that is the exactly the point I'm trying to drive home about credibility; how many others here HAVE THEIR WEED AND THEIR STRAINS FOR LEGAL RETAIL SALE FOR ALL TO SEE AND BUY? If there is a higher standard for credibility in this industry, I've yet to see it.
> 
> That includes all the spewing by the poseurs here.


Please! This notion that growing takes some special talent is ridiculous. It's weed for fuck sakes. It practically grows itself.

If homebrew has killer stuff that flys off the shelves, it's because he has great genetics that he's working with..... which comes as little surprise for someone who lives in Colorado and has access to elite strains and breeders


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 30, 2014)

panhead said:


> And there it is,the im smarter than you attitude we all love to be around,its always the same ,hey look at me ! Ive got nothing of real value to add to the thread but I can spell better than you !
> 
> Ever notice YOU grammar trolls are in the extreme minority in any forum,where YOU are the only person in a thread who is upset over other members spelling,and you are in the most extreme minority but people like you never change because your pet peeve is other people not speaking the way YOU WANT , again its about people looking at you & how fantastic your grammar is.
> 
> ...


Again I'll say it. I, unlike you, have already added many points of value, and many well defended positions. So please enlighten me, what have YOU added to the discussion of curing in this thread that is of any value? Because if you look back at the most liked posts in this thread, I think you'll be surprised who they were posted by. HINT: Not you

P.S. I never got "Upset" by anyone's spelling, I pointed out that a guy who was attacking me used a horribly mangled sentence to do it, and then I defended my position and explained why I choose to put effort into the way I type. I haven't gone around pointing out spelling errors and grammar screw ups in random posts, and I don't make a habit of it. I don't go to softball games and make fun of pitchers, but if you try to throw a rock at me and you drop in on your foot, I'm gonna point out the sloppiness of your technique.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 30, 2014)

Aaaaaaand it's a dick measuring contest


----------



## thatsam (Oct 30, 2014)

So, aside from all that^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I think it is interesting how the humidity of where you live(city) affects your hang time. So I have plants hanging in a dark tent, full plant chop on Sunday. It's been raining like a bitch humidity is 70, dehu running drops to 65. Is this curing?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 31, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Aaaaaaand it's a dick measuring contest


If we're having a dick measuring contest then I demand that the winner be chosen by Golf rules


----------



## Ace Yonder (Oct 31, 2014)

thatsam said:


> So, aside from all that^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I think it is interesting how the humidity of where you live(city) affects your hang time. So I have plants hanging in a dark tent, full plant chop on Sunday. It's been raining like a bitch humidity is 70, dehu running drops to 65. Is this curing?


I would say yeah, since it is at that humidity that the most curing takes place (the bacteria responsible for metabolizing the chlorophyll are most active at that humidity, and they die at around 50-55% which is when curing stops. That's not to say that they die the moment the air around them hits 50-55%, just like putting something into an oven that is 400 degrees doesn't make the thing you put in heat up to 400 instantly).


----------



## mednaew (Oct 31, 2014)

Soooo, the magical long buried herb was drier and crumblier 3 years later, but same potency. The taste was just smoooother and the high seemed more relaxed and less "jittery", I too live in Colorado at 10,000 ft, and for indoor growing it is excellent. Incoming air is super clean and dry. When I water, the humidity in the room goes to 48%, and it's time to water again right when it hits 20%.. like clockwork. Also drying harvested material is extremely predictable and easily adjusted due to the low humidity.I tapped into the house radon fan which draws out air and delivers it out the top of the roof, creating negative pressure, which draws air into the grow room through a filter. Smell is of no concern since the whole town reeks of weed!!
I dropped out of high school at sixteen and lived in my car through a couple of michigan winters, panhandling for food and booze. My exemplary diction and excellent vocabulary are a by-product of my deadbeat father, who was a high school english teacher, always calling me an idiot and correcting everything I ever said. Got my ged at 16 and my formal education from NPR and watching Simpsons.
Whilst I believe I rarely make mistakes, when I do, I don't know it.... that's why they are mis-takes... but I digress.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, found an old bottle put up in a cool dark place for 4 years. The first picture below is what it looked like. I was surprised the trichs looked as good as they did. When I squeezed the nug it stayed compressed and still stuck together.

I think this is nasty looking compared to fresh.



And some newer stored buds..


----------



## mednaew (Oct 31, 2014)

howd it smoke? Mine was also a tad browner.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 1, 2014)

Makes sense it would be browner since chlorophyll is what makes it green and chlorophyll is primarily what curing removes, right?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 1, 2014)

mednaew said:


> howd it smoke? Mine was also a tad browner.


I haven't tried it yet but I will today and post. I only use a vape though. It didn't have a bad odor but no fuel or bud smell either. To me the smell reminded me of a good bale of hay.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 1, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Ok, found an old bottle put up in a cool dark place for 4 years. The first picture below is what it looked like. I was surprised the trichs looked as good as they did. When I squeezed the nug it stayed compressed and still stuck together.
> 
> I think this is nasty looking compared to fresh.
> View attachment 3284683
> ...


Do you vacuum seal before long term storage?


----------



## mednaew (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't. Most of mine are in glass jars filled and lightly compressed so there is air in there. The long buried bud was in a metal tea can inside a old ziplock. Mine was a spicey thai sativa that was very peppery and a bit hashey for my taste, but after the long underground cold storage ,mellowed way out.


----------



## oracle3301 (Nov 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Please! This notion that growing takes some special talent is ridiculous. It's weed for fuck sakes. It practically grows itself.
> 
> If homebrew has killer stuff  that flys off the shelves, it's because he has great genetics that he's working with..... which comes as little surprise for someone who lives in Colorado and has access to elite strains and breeders


This is just not true. Yes we live in Colorado but the elites are held super tight and most of the clubs are selling there worst clones because why would they give away their best strains and create competition for themselves. Also most of the clones for sale have bugs and disease you have to be extremely careful where you get your clones from.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 1, 2014)

oracle3301 said:


> This is just not true. Yes we live in Colorado but the elites are held super tight and most of the clubs are selling there worst clones because why would they give away their best strains and create competition for themselves. Also most of the clones for sale have bugs and disease you have to be extremely careful where you get your clones from.


I'm not saying that the average joe has access to all of the elites. BUT, someone like homebrew, who is a breeder and has connections within the industry...... you best believe he has some great genetics in his stable.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 1, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Do you vacuum seal before long term storage?


No, I have not been vacuum sealing in jars. I recently got a vacuum sealer and I am going to use it on this next batch. I do use humidipacks, the storage temp is around 78 deg F and they are kept in a dark place. Has anyone found that vacuum sealing makes a difference in storage quality?

I also thought about trying to vacuum seal in the vacuum seal bags... I know it will crush the buds though. Anyone tried it?


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 1, 2014)

I've heard that vacuum sealing can suck the terpenes out of your buds. I use 1/2gal. mason jars with Boveda Packs without a vacuum. I opened a jar after 1yr and the lid popped 2 ft into the air and a very pungent odor filled the room. So far I have no complaints storing this way. Always keep them in a cool, dark place.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 1, 2014)

mednaew said:


> howd it smoke? Mine was also a tad browner.





MuckyDucky said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I will today and post. I only use a vape though. It didn't have a bad odor but no fuel or bud smell either. To me the smell reminded me of a good bale of hay.


I just tried the 4 yr old bud and I was surprised. It wouldn't be fair to compare the strength of it to the fresher stuff since it is different batches but the 4 yr old bud packed a similar kick as my freshly bottled bud. It doesn't look as good and it does not have any bag odor but it still had a pleasant fuel flavor when I vaped it. The buz may be a little flatter or maybe it's my imagination since that is what I have been told.

I would happily smoke it if I did not have the fresh stuff and I would certainly offer it to guest... especially weed bums!!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2014)

oracle3301 said:


> This is just not true. Yes we live in Colorado but the elites are held super tight and most of the clubs are selling there worst clones because why would they give away their best strains and create competition for themselves. Also most of the clones for sale have bugs and disease you have to be extremely careful where you get your clones from.





st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not saying that the average joe has access to all of the elites. BUT, someone like homebrew, who is a breeder and has connections within the industry...... you best believe he has some great genetics in his stable.


LOL this like calling AJ Foyt a 'good driver'; @homebrew420 BREEDS some of the finest genetics available anywhere, at any price.

Has 'access', my ass- he's the one who opens those doors of access for so many of the rest of us- so before you go talking more shit you obviously know zilch about 'Oracle' (lol), best close mouth, open mind and Google, and bone up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 1, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> LOL this like calling AJ Foyt a 'good driver'; @homebrew420 BREEDS some of the finest genetics available anywhere, at any price.
> 
> Has 'access', my ass- he's the one who opens those doors of access for so many of the rest of us- so before you go talking more shit you obviously know zilch about 'Oracle' (lol), best close mouth, open mind and Google, and bone up.



Cool. In the mean time perhaps you could quit swingin from his nut-sack. You sound like a teenage girl at a Backstreet Boys concert


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cool. In the mean time perhaps you could quit swingin from his nut-sack. You sound like a teenage girl at a Backstreet Boys concert


I stick up for the good guys. I'm not going to apologize for it here, and certainly not to you.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cool. In the mean time perhaps you could quit swingin from his nut-sack. You sound like a teenage girl at a Backstreet Boys concert


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 1, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I stick up for the good guys. I'm not going to apologize for it here, and certainly not to you.



What's there to stick up for? Stating that a *breeder* who lives in a legal state has access to great genetics is not an insult.

Even if it were he's a big boy capable of sticking up for himself. He doesn't need some fan boy doing it for him


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Holy shit you have an axe to grind! Who pissed in your cornflakes today dude?


we know who....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's there to stick up for? Stating that a *breeder* who lives in a legal state has access to great genetics is not an insult.
> 
> Even if it were he's a big boy capable of sticking up for himself. He doesn't need some fan boy doing it for him


You got it allllllll wrong. Not a surprise, but it's clearly a waste of time trying to reason with you.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 1, 2014)

I have smoked a lot of weed in my day and I will say the best I have ever smoked was my own. No it wasn't the most potent but it was up there and what makes the biggest difference to me is wether I can smoke a whole joint from start to finish with white ash and no coughing (until I get down to the end of the j). I have yet to find any commercial grower have this trait in their buds, I always find the dark black ash and a choke that hurts, even the smoke coming out my nose burns my nostrils and the inside of my eyes. 

I don't know if a cure can really help this, to me the black ash just means there is a lot of garbage left in the flowers and white ash means the garbage is mostly out. I am no PHD or Masters but my own scientific experiences have shown me that smoking your own Is the only way to go.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 1, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Ok, found an old bottle put up in a cool dark place for 4 years. The first picture below is what it looked like. I was surprised the trichs looked as good as they did. When I squeezed the nug it stayed compressed and still stuck together.
> 
> I think this is nasty looking compared to fresh.
> View attachment 3284683
> ...


Great pics. The skunk is nasty looking. But not in a bad way. That's couch lock waiting to happen.be


Ace Yonder said:


> I probably wouldn't have been able to either hahaha, it literally made me laugh when your post popped up, I haven't stopped smiling since, it just tickles me for some reason


cause you make so few mistakes and when you do it's usually while bitching about that same thing. It's because we dislike in others the same things we strive for our selves. And we as humans fuk up sometimes.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 1, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I have smoked a lot of weed in my day and I will say the best I have ever smoked was my own. No it wasn't the most potent but it was up there and what makes the biggest difference to me is wether I can smoke a whole joint from start to finish with white ash and no coughing (until I get down to the end of the j). I have yet to find any commercial grower have this trait in their buds, I always find the dark black ash and a choke that hurts, even the smoke coming out my nose burns my nostrils and the inside of my eyes.
> 
> I don't know if a cure can really help this, to me the black ash just means there is a lot of garbage left in the flowers and white ash means the garbage is mostly out. I am no PHD or Masters but my own scientific experiences have shown me that smoking your own Is the only way to go.


whats a commercial grower?


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

cure your weed or youll get ebola!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 1, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> whats a commercial grower?


Someone who would enter the collective I worked for and try to offer me their product. That to me is commercial. If you are growing for personal use (yourself and your family) that is different. When one grows for others they take less caution in using less research in the products they use on their garden and less precautions.

For example, in my garden you won't find eagle 20, riptide, avid, or any of that crap. You won't see me trying to cut out mold from my buds to make weight or doing any shady tactics that have been used in the industry. One that never gets past me is when people rehydrate their buds, you can use a shower or humidipaks but I can tell if the bud went from dry as fuck to wet as fuck real easy.

I have asthma and so I like clean safe medicine, that is what most commercial growers are not. I have too many horror stories about what is offered to go on the market. Even if my collective rejected it the one down the street may not.

im high as fuck btw so hope that makes sense [edited in]


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

what does that rehydrating to for the bud? i had someone ask me what i thought about it. said i would never do it but couldnt explain why i wouldnt lol i said at the least its gotta kill flavor n smells. they said it made it brought the smell back to bricked bud. whats the deal on this rehydrating bulshit?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 1, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> what does that rehydrating to for the bud? i had someone ask me what i thought about it. said i would never do it but couldnt explain why i wouldnt lol i said at the least its gotta kill flavor n smells. they said it made it brought the smell back to bricked bud. whats the deal on this rehydrating bulshit?


It makes the buds springy but it does NOT bring back any resemblance of smell. What it does is makes the joint burn all fucked up and just doesn't feel right. It is very hard to describe but if you let a nug dry out really bad and then rehydrate it you will see what I mean. 

It makes the smoke just not pleasant


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

i knew it couldnt be good....


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 1, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Great pics. The skunk is nasty looking. But not in a bad way. That's couch lock waiting to happen.


That 4 yr old Skunk was surprising good and long lasting. Everything is couch locky to me so can't tell if it is more than my fresh kush. When I sampled I was really expecting something sub par.... wasn't the case at all. I tried to be fair and snapped the best shots I could find of the trichs on all 3 samples.
......


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 1, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Someone who would enter the collective I worked for and try to offer me their product. That to me is commercial. If you are growing for personal use (yourself and your family) that is different. When one grows for others they take less caution in using less research in the products they use on their garden and less precautions.
> 
> For example, in my garden you won't find eagle 20, riptide, avid, or any of that crap. You won't see me trying to cut out mold from my buds to make weight or doing any shady tactics that have been used in the industry. One that never gets past me is when people rehydrate their buds, you can use a shower or humidipaks but I can tell if the bud went from dry as fuck to wet as fuck real easy.
> 
> ...


yes makes total sense thanks. i did however thought collectives test for those harmful products you mentioned. after all this is a medical industry. so if one has 3 1k lamps and harvests 3 plus units and vends his/her medicine to a dispensary, is that considered a commercial grow? and amount of lamps have nothing to do with it. I'm sorry I'm still a little confused.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 1, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> whats a commercial grower?


I'd say more then 10 lights and making a living for a few people.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 1, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I just tried the 4 yr old bud and I was surprised. It wouldn't be fair to compare the strength of it to the fresher stuff since it is different batches but the 4 yr old bud packed a similar kick as my freshly bottled bud. It doesn't look as good and it does not have any bag odor but it still had a pleasant fuel flavor when I vaped it. The buz may be a little flatter or maybe it's my imagination since that is what I have been told.
> 
> I would happily smoke it if I did not have the fresh stuff and I would certainly offer it to guest... especially weed bums!!


I would LOVE to be your guest!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 1, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> what does that rehydrating to for the bud? i had someone ask me what i thought about it. said i would never do it but couldnt explain why i wouldnt lol i said at the least its gotta kill flavor n smells. they said it made it brought the smell back to bricked bud. whats the deal on this rehydrating bulshit?


I personally think it is based on a faulty assumption. Bud stops curing once the humidity drops below about 55% (Measured by putting bud in jar, letting sit, measuring humidity of jar), and some people think that if you had let it dry to fast, without fully curing, then by re-hydrating it you could allow the curing process to continue. Personally I believe that when curing stops at 55% it's because the majority of the microbes responsible for the breakdown of chlorophyll have died, and re-hydrating the bud probably won't bring them back. IMO, the only thing re-hydrating it will do is re-introduce the possibility of mold. That's why a slow dry is so important to the curing process.


I may take this part out later because I am very high and it may not make sense, but I just thought of a (in my mind) very clever way of remembering this. "Living thing - Water = Dead Thing. Dead Thing + Water = Mold/Fungus/Decay"


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 1, 2014)

ill never do it. and theyll tell him not to next time


----------



## Ninjabowler (Nov 1, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> whats a commercial grower?


Me and you


----------



## Ninjabowler (Nov 1, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I'd say more then 10 lights and making a living for a few people.


T5s, 400s, or 1000s?


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 1, 2014)

Ninjabowler said:


> T5s, 400s, or 1000s?


Or LED?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Nov 1, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> Or LED?


If you have more than ten LEDs i think your technically an alien.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I'd say more then 10 lights and making a living for a few people.


I know a lot of people who met this description, and none of them practice any of the horrors suggested in the thread. They couldn't; the market here would never accept it.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 2, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> yes makes total sense thanks. i did however thought collectives test for those harmful products you mentioned. after all this is a medical industry. so if one has 3 1k lamps and harvests 3 plus units and vends his/her medicine to a dispensary, is that considered a commercial grow? and amount of lamps have nothing to do with it. I'm sorry I'm still a little confused.


They test for THCA- THC + Delta 9

They also test for mold, mildew and pesticide on very rare occasions to continue saying they test for those things. In reality the collectives don't send samples out every single time to test for these things. Especially after a vender has been there for a while. 

Out of my time in the scene I saw about 8 tests ... maybe a few more but the number is so low I don't even know if its funny.

Now concentrates a collective either tests them for solvents or doesn't and that would be up to their own rules. I know we tested every single batch of wax that came in due to backlash from people who have used it. When one person complains it is an apology, when 100 people complain and ask for refunds it helps implement policy change.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 2, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> They test for THCA- THC + Delta 9
> 
> They also test for mold, mildew and pesticide on very rare occasions to continue saying they test for those things. In reality the collectives don't send samples out every single time to test for these things. Especially after a vender has been there for a while.
> 
> ...


Depends on the lab too, not all testing labs are equal. There are different ways to test weed (i.e. Gas Chromatography[bad] vs Liquid Chromatography[good]), and in addition to mold/pathogens and solvent residue tests, some labs can test for Terpenes, which is useful info since cannabinoids aren't 100% of the mechanism of action. SCLabs (Maybe others as well, but this lab I am familiar with) also has a process to do genomic testing on leaf material to determine sex early and predict thc/cbd ratios, but I'm not sure that service is available quite yet I think they're still fine tuning it.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 2, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Depends on the lab too, not all testing labs are equal. There are different ways to test weed (i.e. Gas Chromatography[bad] vs Liquid Chromatography[good]), and in addition to mold/pathogens and solvent residue tests, some labs can test for Terpenes, which is useful info since cannabinoids aren't 100% of the mechanism of action. SCLabs (Maybe others as well, but this lab I am familiar with) also has a process to do genomic testing on leaf material to determine sex early and predict thc/cbd ratios, but I'm not sure that service is available quite yet I think they're still fine tuning it.


Yup that is true, but most places go the cheaper way and use the quantacann.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 2, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Yup that is true, but most places go the cheaper way and use the quantacann.


I am ashamed to say I had never heard of quantacann until just now when I googled it. Seems like an interesting idea, but I have a hard time believing that NIR spectroscopy can give as accurate a reading as HPLC does, especially when it's only using comparative data from a sample of tests. Guess I'm lucky that it hasn't made it to my area, pretty much every dispensary here uses the SCLabs place I mentioned, which is nice because they catalog their tested samples online so you can double check and make sure no one's fudging the numbers. It's also very telling to see which places are ordering terpene and solvent residue tests and which aren't.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 2, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> I am ashamed to say I had never heard of quantacann until just now when I googled it. Seems like an interesting idea, but I have a hard time believing that NIR spectroscopy can give as accurate a reading as HPLC does, especially when it's only using comparative data from a sample of tests. Guess I'm lucky that it hasn't made it to my area, pretty much every dispensary here uses the SCLabs place I mentioned, which is nice because they catalog their tested samples online so you can double check and make sure no one's fudging the numbers. It's also very telling to see which places are ordering terpene and solvent residue tests and which aren't.


When SCLabs came out people would test there because the percentages were always coming out higher than steep hills. Now I think they are about even on the spectrum.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 2, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> When SCLabs came out people would test there because the percentages were always coming out higher than steep hills. Now I think they are about even on the spectrum.


I could see that, I've seen SCLabs return some ridiculously high numbers, I've seen Gorilla Glue #4 and Chiquita Banana routinely testing in the mid 30%'s. I don't think there's any shady business going on though, I just think that they started doing liquid chromatography when everyone else was still doing gas which is a lot less accurate (and doesn't measure difference between THC-A and THC because it is converted in the process of turning it to gas for the gas chromatography), and now that liquid has caught on more the numbers are getting a little bit more evened out. I'd love to see how accurate the quantacann is in comparison, there is a part of me that loves the idea of on the spot, non destruction based, 30 second testing, even if my brain refuses to believe it could be accurate to the same degree as the HPLC. I think people here test at SCLabs mainly because it's local, so it's nice to be able to visit the lab where your gear is being tested in person.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 2, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> I could see that, I've seen SCLabs return some ridiculously high numbers, I've seen Gorilla Glue #4 and Chiquita Banana routinely testing in the mid 30%'s. I don't think there's any shady business going on though, I just think that they started doing liquid chromatography when everyone else was still doing gas which is a lot less accurate (and doesn't measure difference between THC-A and THC because it is converted in the process of turning it to gas for the gas chromatography), and now that liquid has caught on more the numbers are getting a little bit more evened out. I'd love to see how accurate the quantacann is in comparison, there is a part of me that loves the idea of on the spot, non destruction based, 30 second testing, even if my brain refuses to believe it could be accurate to the same degree as the HPLC. I think people here test at SCLabs mainly because it's local, so it's nice to be able to visit the lab where your gear is being tested in person.


Surprisingly after thousands of tests I have seen myself at the office between both sc and quantacann I can tell you its pretty damn accurate. I am surprised at how accurate that thing has become over the years. It took a little while to calibrate but it is within .5% usually.


----------



## Clown Baby (Nov 5, 2014)

panhead said:


> People love to use wine as an exame twords mj growing & they think its a good example proving their point when infact its the worst possible comparison.
> 
> Using wine as an example brings up the subject of how all the worlds most accomplished wine tasters were all put to shame by a lowely california based small time wine maker,the california wine industry blew all the long standing myths about wine out of the industry.
> 
> Its been proven that you do not need to age a fine red wine for it to taste as good as its aged counterpart & the results are easy to find on the web.


I think you're referring to the 1976 judgement in Paris. this had nothing to do with an un-aged wine. So I don't know why you'd throw this out there after accusing me of "the worst possible comparison."

It's a fact that a ton of polymerization goes on in a red wine after fermentation that change all of the sensory characteristics. Dont believe me? Go to a local winery and ask to taste a 2014 red. You cant. Because no 2014 reds are bottled yet. Even though they're technically "wine" already, any bottle worth over five dollars wont be released before late 2015. You claim that there's no difference between a young wine and it's aged counterpart. Yet winemakers across the board seem to sit on their inventory for at least 1-2 years before their release. That comes at a huge expense. Maybe you're right while all of them are wrong?

Chemistry continues long after the fruits removed from the plant. I get that wine had more going on than cannabis after harvest, but the fact is that compounds continue to change and affect the flavor profile.

You might be able to argue the extent of the change. if you've ever taken a biochem class you'd be ignorant to say that nothings changing post-harvest.

I'm not arguing that you need to cure your pot for a year. But to say that "if your pot smells like hay you fucked up" seems wrong. Personally, I know a month in the jar makes a world of difference for my harvests.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Nov 5, 2014)

Clown Baby said:


> I think you're referring to the 1976 judgement in Paris. this had nothing to do with an un-aged wine. So I don't know why you'd throw this out there after accusing me of "the worst possible comparison."
> 
> It's a fact that a ton of polymerization goes on in a red wine after fermentation that change all of the sensory characteristics. Dont believe me? Go to a local winery and ask to taste a 2014 red. You cant. Because no 2014 reds are bottled yet. Even though they're technically "wine" already, any bottle worth over five dollars wont be released before late 2015. You claim that there's no difference between a young wine and it's aged counterpart. Yet winemakers across the board seem to sit on their inventory for at least 1-2 years before their release. That comes at a huge expense. Maybe you're right while all of them are wrong?
> 
> ...


I'm glad some people can still remain civil in a debate.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 5, 2014)

Uncured weed:


GroErr said:


> it simply smells and tastes like shit.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Nov 5, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Uncured weed:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287728


Lmao Love that meme


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 5, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Lmao Love that meme


Lol when I read Groerr's post that most interesting guy in the world popped in my head for some reason


----------



## blackforest (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, what a long thread about curing! Curing and drying are the same thing. Curing is just drying slower, over a longer period of time. All tobacco growers 'cure' their product for smoothness and taste. From my experience, especially here in CO, if you 'dry' to quickly you loose all smell and taste. If anything, 'curing' would simply preserve the taste and smell over a longer period of time. I dry until i can put into jars and the humidity will stay at or below 62% by itself then add a boveda 62 pack. 2 months later still smells like the day it was jarred, taste is smoother though. I guess it's how you define 'drying' and 'curing'. I think of curing as more of a preservation state because essentially I'm drying (in a tent or open space) until i can jar and maintain a certain rh (55-60) then adding a boveda pack to preserve that state. The product will always continue to dry while jarred, just at a much slower rate, even w/ boveda packs.


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 5, 2014)

I think the main point of this thread is that people overcomplicate drying and curing.

I'm smoking some "uncured" weed now (dry for 1 week) and it's some of the smoothest smoke I've had in a while. I dry in cardboard boxes (papers separating layers of buds), and move to a jar when it's smooth enough to smoke.. I personally think it gets tastier over time in the jar, but to say that smoking fresh dried weed is crap, you must be doing something wrong.

if the weed is drying too fast in the box, i wrap the box with plastic. (you could also technically store it that way if you didn't have enough jar space)


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 5, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> I've had @homebrew420 's, and I can tell you that many more people buy his pot than yours for some very good reasons:
> 
> Try his and it will be an unforgettably potent, flavorful, aromatic and enjoyable experience. I can honestly say that about everything he's ever given me.
> 
> ...


Whats your technique


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 5, 2014)

@churchhaze and @blackforest this is exactly what I was speaking of. "Curing" is simply a storage technique that will not work if the flowers were too dry or too wet, or if they were not great to begin with. It will not make your flowers clean if they were crappy to begin with. 50-60% rh is money. Same rh in your storage container, maintained, you herb will stay wonderful for a long time. One would need those humidity packs for long term storage imho.

Glad to see we all relaxed a little bit. 

Peace


----------



## blackforest (Nov 5, 2014)

It's funny, I always start reading the harvesting and curing section when I'm getting ready to harvest. Every damn time.


Getting There!


----------



## blackforest (Nov 5, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> @churchhaze and @blackforest this is exactly what I was speaking of. "Curing" is simply a storage technique that will not work if the flowers were too dry or too wet, or if they were not great to begin with. It will not make your flowers clean if they were crappy to begin with. 50-60% rh is money. Same rh in your storage container, maintained, you herb will stay wonderful for a long time. One would need those humidity packs for long term storage imho.
> 
> Glad to see we all relaxed a little bit.
> 
> Peace


I could concur that curing does not make shitty weed better. At all. It will preserve that shittyness for sure though.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 5, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> Whats your technique


Trim wet levee it on shirt sticks and hang until it's spongy, maybe a day in a humid room.

Buck the buds off their sticks into a tub and close it up until they moisten up. Then, it's burp and close until they're ready. It never takes a while week start to finish, usually four or five days or so.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 5, 2014)

I hear it all the time from people showing me their flowers... "Oh, once its cured it will be fire!"
Nope. It has to be killer for it to end up killer.
I live in Colorado and I dry my flowers for maybe a week, if that. There's no point in waiting or curing. The results are top notch when its fresh or it will never be good.

I do not flush at the end. I do not perform any fancy cure.
People tell me that they can tell I flush my buds. Nope.
People tell me how good my cure is. Nope, no cure.
People tell me that my bud is smooth, that its been well cured. Yep, but nope. 
Cut it. Dry it. Smoke it FRESH.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 5, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> I hear it all the time from people showing me their flowers... "Oh, once its cured it will be fire!"
> Nope. It has to be killer for it to end up killer.
> I live in Colorado and I dry my flowers for maybe a week, if that. There's no point in waiting or curing. The results are top notch when its fresh or it will never be good.
> 
> ...


Your right about the fact a cure won't make bad weed good. That is a fact. But there are chemical processes that take place when you properly cure. 

If your bud is good, it would be even better flushed and cured. The argument isn't that curing makes the bud, it's that curing makes top shelf bud even better. If you don't jar up and cure your shit it won't burn evenly. If it's just hung and dried it will be drier on the outside than the inside - that's a fact. Curing evenly distributes the moisture through out the bud if nothing else, so it burns easily.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 5, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> If your bud is good, it would be even better flushed and cured. .


When showing/sharing/exchanging with others here in Denver, people literally tell me "I can tell you flush your bud, this is so smooth".
Nope. No flush.
I run my girls strong to the finish. I don't starve them.

Maybe bud that has been flushed needs to be cured for long periods of time. Mine is ready as soon as it will catch fire and stay lit. The best, hardest-hitting head-rushing bud is the freshest bud. If it sits it becomes meh.

Timing is critical. Most people cut their plants early. You can harvest a green tomato and it will ripen on your counter. If you pick cannabis early it doesn't ripen, it decays. Rarely do I harvest an entire plant. What is ripe is ready to be cut, nothing else. All it needs is a simple hang-dry until its safe to put in a jar.


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 6, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> Trim wet levee it on shirt sticks and hang until it's spongy, maybe a day in a humid room.
> 
> Buck the buds off their sticks into a tub and close it up until they moisten up. Then, it's burp and close until they're ready. It never takes a while week start to finish, usually four or five days or so.


So trim wet leaves fans and sugars, then place on alike cotton t shirt for a day in a humid room for 24 hrs theb take of t shirt and place in a big plastic tote people use for dwc. And burb for what a week few days and its good. You dint hang the plants or anything you literally chop plants trim it lay on shirt in humid area then into pladtic tote a day later


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 6, 2014)

@WestDenverPioneer hahahahaha exactly. When you figured out you climate rh and how long it takes for you. Cure is not a thing any longer.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> When showing/sharing/exchanging with others here in Denver, people literally tell me "I can tell you flush your bud, this is so smooth".
> Nope. No flush.
> I run my girls strong to the finish. I don't starve them.
> 
> ...


Hey...I'm on day 47 of my 12/12 experiment and I've been reading as much as I can regarding harvesting and damn there are so many conflicting opinions. I'm inclined to try and imitate what you described. Flushing seems so counter-intuitive to me...why starve the plant during the most crucial time...makes no sense to me.

At any rate, you indicated you feed strong right up to the end, dry and then jar. Any tips for me on the drying part? Many years ago was my last harvest and regarding the fan leaves, I've done it both ways...remove 1st or remove after the dry and removing them after is really a pain. Based on the weather, my projected conditions are going to be low 60's for temp and probably 30's for RH.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

I have never came across a strain I didn't like even better after a soild 1 month cure - especially the dense kush strains 


WestDenverPioneer said:


> When showing/sharing/exchanging with others here in Denver, people literally tell me "I can tell you flush your bud, this is so smooth".
> Nope. No flush.
> I run my girls strong to the finish. I don't starve them.
> 
> ...


You have alot to learn grasshoper  I hear what your saying, but you need to experiment. Your selling yourself short. 

I've tried to flush, not flush, cure, not cure...

Bottom line is your product could be better....

and people who don't grow are dumb. Anyone who says they can tell a plant is flushed is dumb. 

If you gave someone a sample of your shit that was flushed and cured, then gave them a sample that wasn't they would tell the difference. Bottom line.

I get it, you grow good bud. Now, learn from the people who have been doing this for a long time. I don't know many veterans who don't recommend a flush and cure. 

Growers get greedy and want to move and share their product ASAP and settle for how good it is. 

What a shame so many growers are impatient.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a cut a Jack that you could pick lower buds off of, lights on, in week 6 of flower that blows the average smoker away...

I would put my jack herer unflushed, premature, and not cured against ANY bud ANY day. 

Doesn't mean I'm satisfied with that and I'm gonna chop it early, not flush it, or not cure it feel me?

After a 3 month cure it's the best weed I've ever had. That's subjective of course, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Hey...I'm on day 47 of my 12/12 experiment and I've been reading as much as I can regarding harvesting and damn there are so many conflicting opinions. I'm inclined to try and imitate what you described. Flushing seems so counter-intuitive to me...why starve the plant during the most crucial time...makes no sense to me.
> 
> At any rate, you indicated you feed strong right up to the end, dry and then jar. Any tips for me on the drying part? Many years ago was my last harvest and regarding the fan leaves, I've done it both ways...remove 1st or remove after the dry and removing them after is really a pain. Based on the weather, my projected conditions are going to be low 60's for temp and probably 30's for RH.


I don't know why people are starving plants, by the time I start my flush my buds are swollen to the max. Im waiting for trichs to ripen and see more amber during my flush. I think people harvest way too early, so they start their flush way to early.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Plants are suppose to get yellow before you chop...look out your window and look at the trees...they are changing colors and leafs are falling off - that's what cannabis is suppose to do! It's not naturally suppose to stay green until harvest. 

Too much N is bad in flower, keeping your shiz green, especially during the last couple weeks is lowering your overall THC levels. Too much N in flower lowers THC levels - google it.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Seeing leaves turn yellow, purple, or even get crispy and start to fall off during the last few weeks is totoally normal and the sign of plant that is naturally finishing it's life cycle. 

A plant that is green at harvest has been artificially pumped with fertilizer, and IMO feed too much. If your shiz is green and your not flushing...oh boy  

I feel like the people who argue against these practices haven't tried to flush to and cure their product and are just satisfied with what they have...

If you have a good cut/pheno of something you would have to thow shit on it for it to suck, seriously. I think these people just have amazing cuts and phenos - which can make anyone look like a good grower


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Plants are suppose to get yellow before you chop...look out your window and look at the trees...they are changing colors and leafs are falling off - that's what cannabis is suppose to do! It's not naturally suppose to stay green until harvest.
> 
> Too much N is bad in flower, keeping your shiz green, especially during the last couple weeks is lowering your overall THC levels. Too much N in flower lowers THC levels - google it.


I hope to start seeing some yellowing with mine. They are still super green. I'm trying to not overthink my feeding regiment and hope they will start yellowing on their own without me lowering the N but I will start lowering N if I have to.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I hope to start seeing some yellowing with mine. They are still super green. I'm trying to not overthink my feeding regiment and hope they will start yellowing on their own without me lowering the N but I will start lowering N if I have to.


I almost eliminate N completely after week 4-6. They get minimal N from my super low dose of base nute(approx 200ppm) and the other 400-600ppm is P and K(the product I use is liquid koolbloom which is 0-10-10) until I start flushing. 

This is just what I do, and it works really well for me. 

Also, I think a lot of people just chop too early, so they start their flush too early. Your buds should be almost completely done before you start the flush, there should be minimal growth during this period. Your just trying to leech the excess salts from your medium so you plant and start to use it's reserves - it signals to the plant it's the end of the season and they don't have much time left. I'm checking trichs during this entire process, as I like at least 25% amber. 

A flush also brings out ALL SORTS of color that I (and espeically other people) love. 

I also tell people to experiment. I've reached these conclusions over years of trial and error with more strains than I can remember.

My conclusion is a flush and cure always improves the product  

But, at the end of the day it's about the hobby and the enjoyment it brings us, so i say....

DO WHA EVA the FUDGE YOU WaNNA DO! Just keep having fun RIU


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Plants use WAY LESS nutrietns during their last couple of weeks. Again people chop early and think they swell in the last couple of weeks. I don't start seeing a decent amount of amber until after the buds are done swelling for the most part. This has been my experience anyway.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Plants use WAY LESS nutrietns during their last couple of weeks. Again people chop early and think they swell in the last couple of weeks. I don't start seeing a decent amount of amber until after the buds are done swelling for the most part. This has been my experience anyway.


Being on day 47, should I start reducing now? I've been running @50% strength of my nute line since day 21. If so, should I reduce evenly or try and reduce the N high parts a little bit more aggressively?


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Being on day 47, should I start reducing now? I've been running @50% strength of my nute line since day 21. If so, should I reduce evenly or try and reduce the N high parts a little bit more aggressively?


I'm not touching that with a ten foot pole. I would say keep doing what your doing, lol. 

If your feeding a normal dose of bloom nutrient, that is fine it already has reduced N in it. I would avoid anything with extra N in it though.

You can pump it full of nutes untill your almost finished, then give it just water for the last few weeks. This is what I am calling a flush BTW. 

I don't run 3x the amount of water through the medium, I just start giving my plants plain water two weeks out. They slowly use up what in the medium and themselves and by the time I chop I am seeing all sorts of colors.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

I understand. My medium is not going to behave like most others due to the extreme small size of my containers (presumably). I was already planning on reducing the Grow and Micro parts of my feed since they are the highest in N. I guess I'm just gunna have to wing it and use my instincts and watch the girls like a hawk.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

ALL of my posts are just my opinions and what has worked well for me. Everyone else's milage may varry, I'm just sharing what has given me the best results over the years.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> ALL of my posts are just my opinions and what has worked well for me. Everyone else's milage may varry, I'm just sharing what has given me the best results over the years.


I understand and that's why I'm asking. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Lets all be clear about something else...

If you hang, then store in a jar...your curing your bud. If you hang and don't put in a jar or other container, your bud won't be evenly dry through out. 

AND for all who say they don't cure and like fresh...I guess your product getts worse each consecutive month? Mine always gets better over time, up until about 6months to year, then it will slowly degrade IMO.


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

I also like to ask the old timers who have been growing longer than I've been alive what THEY do...

Years and years and years of anecdotal evidence of the effectiveness/positive impact curing has should tell you something. 

I was young, dumb, and thought I knew better than the old timers once too...

When I want to learn how to do something proper, I try to imitate the professionals. I think you would be hard pressed to find professional growers or connesiours who say it's BS.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah...this discussion has veered off course. I for one will absolutely be curing...

While we're back on this topic, if anyone can chime in on my situation I will be extremely thankful.

Projected temps and RH are going to be 60-65 degrees and low 40's RH...RH potentially get even into the 30's...
I want to prolong the drying as long as possible before going into jars. What will cause them to dry quicker...warmer temps or lower humidity?


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Yeah...this discussion has veered off course. I for one will absolutely be curing...
> 
> While we're back on this topic, if anyone can chime in on my situation I will be extremely thankful.
> 
> ...


Don't give them water for at least 48 hours before chop - longer if they can tolerate it without getting all wilted - and choping in the dark, before the light goes on. This will shave days off your drying time no matter what. 

I always say try and keep the RH rouhgly between 40-50% when drying


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Nov 6, 2014)

were gonna have to all agree that no matter what, everyones situation is different

this is regarding RH in your drying area, neighborhood, country as well as the herb itself and the day it was harvested.

Everyones situation is different and to say one way is right while all others are wrong, while curing obviously works wonders for some people, is completely ignorant and pigheaded lmao.

Ill agree that curing isnt necessary MUST under the proper conditions.

i mean what if u think ur not curing, when you take your buds down after drying, and putting them in a jar. your still curing lol


----------



## Squidbilly (Nov 6, 2014)

If you chop once the lights have been on they have sucked up water from the medium...if you chop RIGHT BEFORE lights go on, in the dark, there is way less moisture in them to begin with.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not going to be able to get RH that high but I'm hoping the lower temps will assist in slowing down the dry.

One idea i'm pondering is to take oversized brown paper lunch bags and use them as needed by wrapping it around the drying colas, without actually touching the buds, to try and normalize the drying rate and humidity in the buds. Something like....3 days hang, then do the paper covering for a few hours a few times a day?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> I am ashamed to say I had never heard of quantacann until just now when I googled it. Seems like an interesting idea, but I have a hard time believing that NIR spectroscopy can give as accurate a reading as HPLC does, especially when it's only using comparative data from a sample of tests. Guess I'm lucky that it hasn't made it to my area, pretty much every dispensary here uses the SCLabs place I mentioned, which is nice because they catalog their tested samples online so you can double check and make sure no one's fudging the numbers. It's also very telling to see which places are ordering terpene and solvent residue tests and which aren't.


I'm not sold on Quantacann. It gives you an idea, but it's not very accurate. I took a sample to a dispensary here that offers quantacann testing and gave them a sample from a high CBD plant. I made up some bogus name for the plant to see if it would still test accordingly. To my surprise it did register as a high cbd sample. It came back at 9% cbd and 2.2% thc. A sample was also taken in to Iron Labs (who uses liquid chromotoghraphy) and it tested at 3.5% cbd and 0.25% thc.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 6, 2014)

wow quite the difference. was the second sample bounced in the kif box? lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Yeah...this discussion has veered off course. I for one will absolutely be curing...
> 
> While we're back on this topic, if anyone can chime in on my situation I will be extremely thankful.
> 
> ...



Brown Paper Bag's..Twist them closed and it will stall a good Bud..


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Brown Paper Bag's..Twist them closed and it will stall a good Bud..


When you say stall a good bud im not sure what you mean. Does my idea sound reasonable?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 6, 2014)

The longer it stall's then the more chlorophyll is removed..But if the Herb is from good Genetic's and has a dank trait then this is just a mean's to keep tissues tender IMO.....


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> The longer it stall's then the more chlorophyll is removed..But if the Herb is from good Genetic's and has a dank trait then this is just a mean's to keep tissues tender IMO.....


OK...this is what I'm considering to extend the drying time before jarring. Thanks.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Just to elaborate on my thought process, and please...if I'm off base feel free to chime in. I'm going on instinct and drawing conclusions based on information and not experience.

Let's make a couple of assumptions...based on a reputable curing guide, here is a snippet:

"Below 55% RH - the RH is too low for the curing process to take place. The product starts to feel brittle. Once you've hit this point, nothing will make it better. 
Adding moisture won't restart the curing process; it will just make the product wet."

So I don't want to debate that statement, but let's assume that if a bud is dried to much and ends up being under 55% when it hits the jar that no curing will occur.
With that logic, I propose the following questions to you guys:

When a bud is hanging during the 1st few days of drying, at some point the moisture of the exterior should equal or at least be very close to whatever the moisture content in the room is, right? While the inner portions of the bud will contain more moisture. If we are to believe that sub 55% will render material incapable of cure, then doesn't it sound reasonable that the outer layers of material have been compromised and that by placing the bud into a paper bag, or jar, or whatever in order to redistribute the moisture, that the exterior portions of the bud have already been compromised and that by allowing them to gain moisture from the wetter interior of the bud, all we have really done is gotten the exterior wet again.

Is it possible that by letting the exterior of the bud deviate dramatically from the interior of the bud in regard to moisture, that ultimately a cure will really only be curing the interior of the bud as the exterior breached 55% and is therefor compromised?

This is how I have been thinking about *drying* and is why I was posing my earlier questions.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Just to elaborate on my thought process, and please...if I'm off base feel free to chime in. I'm going on instinct and drawing conclusions based on information and not experience.
> 
> Let's make a couple of assumptions...based on a reputable curing guide, here is a snippet:
> 
> ...


I believe where you're getting mixed up is that when the exterior dries on the freshly hung plants, the plant material is still 'living' so to speak and uses chemical processes to break down chlorophyll, using osmosis to redistribute the water, etc...where as if you dry the whole bud out too far then the chemical processes can no longer occur because the activity inside of the plant won't just start again by getting the 'dead' bud wet again... I could be wrong but I think that's the difference...


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Just to elaborate on my thought process, and please...if I'm off base feel free to chime in. I'm going on instinct and drawing conclusions based on information and not experience.
> 
> Let's make a couple of assumptions...based on a reputable curing guide, here is a snippet:
> 
> ...


I think I understand what you're getting at, and I've wondered that too. Which if true, would back up a theory of mine on why the trichomes from inside of a bud structure will seem to be more potent than on the outside.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Food for thought huh...
i will attempt to use the bag approach when it comes time..im curious


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Food for thought huh...
> i will attempt to use the bag approach when it comes time..im curious


I think the only way to verify this would be to have two side by side buds where one was dried with the outside being allowed to drop below 55% and the other being dried in a room where the RH doesn't allow the bud to drop below 55% at all. Which would support the need for a long slow drying process if the bud that was allowed to dry too much on the outside has less potent cannabinoids on the exterior of the bud.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> I think the only way to verify this would be to have two side by side buds where one was dried with the outside being allowed to drop below 55% and the other being dried in a room where the RH doesn't allow the bud to drop below 55% at all. Which would support the need for a long slow drying process if the bud that was allowed to dry too much on the outside has less potent cannabinoids on the exterior of the bud.


Got any ideas on how to setup a test like this?


----------



## blackforest (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Food for thought huh...
> i will attempt to use the bag approach when it comes time..im curious


I normally dry in one of my tents after they come down. The rh in my room might only be 30%, but in the tent it gets over 60% rh while drying sometimes. Easy to control, just open it for a minute. Last grow i built a 'cabinet' out of 2 large boxes and cut a hole in the side and put in a small humidity gauge. Most of the time it would stay around 50% rh which I think is perfect for 'drying'. Good Luck!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm considering buying another tent just for this...and yes, I am certifiably crazy


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 6, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Your right about the fact a cure won't make bad weed good. That is a fact. But there are chemical processes that take place when you properly cure.
> 
> If your bud is good, it would be even better flushed and cured. The argument isn't that curing makes the bud, it's that curing makes top shelf bud even better. If you don't jar up and cure your shit it won't burn evenly. If it's just hung and dried it will be drier on the outside than the inside - that's a fact. Curing evenly distributes the moisture through out the bud if nothing else, so it burns easily.


"The argument isn't that curing makes the bud, it's that curing makes top shelf bud even better."

No it doesn't.
My cured bud is great. My FRESH bud is even better.
Top shelf flowers only go down, not up in quality. Pick them ripe, hang em for about a week in the dry Denver air. Enjoy.

A long-term cure will change the flavor of the flowers. I don't think anyone is denying that. Some of you are saying it is an improvement. That is your opinion and you are welcome to hold on to it.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm considering buying another tent just for this...and yes, I am certifiably crazy


It's not a crazy idea. You can add a carbon filter to tone down the odors, too.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 6, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'm considering buying another tent just for this...*and yes, I am certifiably crazy*


I feel ya lol. Getting there myself


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 6, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> If you chop once the lights have been on they have sucked up water from the medium...if you chop RIGHT BEFORE lights go on, in the dark, there is way less moisture in them to begin with.


Not just moisture, but starch as well. At night the starches are stored in the roots, during the day they are moved to the leaves. This is easily demonstrable with an Iodine Stain test, but the moral of the story is harvesting during the dark period has several measurable benefits.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Not just moisture, but starch as well. At night the starches are stored in the roots, during the day they are moved to the leaves. This is easily demonstrable with an Iodine Stain test, but the moral of the story is harvesting during the dark period has several measurable benefits.


Thats good info to have...I'll be sure to harvest right after the dark cycle. Thanks.


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 6, 2014)

During the day, leaves convert some of its flux sugars into starch to get ready for the night and stores it in the chloroplasts..

At night, the starch from the chloroplasts is slowly converted back to sugar and re-mobilized to food sinks like roots, buds, and expanding leaves. The plant estimates the night length based on the previous night lengths, and converts starch to sugar at a rate that maximizes growth without running out of food before the night is over. When the night is over, the leaves will be mostly out of their starch reserves.

This is why I always chop after the night period.


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 6, 2014)

Like Ace Yonder was saying, you can use iodine tests to confirm this, which turns black in starch.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

I assume this would explain why some people say to give 48 hours or more of straight darkness before harvest (even if they don't actually know why they do what they do).
Any thoughts on that Church and Ace?


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 6, 2014)

That's always been my thoughts. I tried 3 days darkness for the first time this time before box drying, and it came out pretty good, although I think 12 hours of darkness would have provided the same results. I don't think it causes a sudden burst of THC, but it did smell very skunky before chopping, and I was told c99 has no smell. Unbelievable skunk smell when trimming, on the other hand, c99 is also a new strain for me.... and I think a keeper!

(sorry to threadjack!! lol)



Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I assume this would explain why some people say to give 48 hours or more of straight darkness before harvest (even if they don't actually know why they do what they do).
> Any thoughts on that Church and Ace?


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 6, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> That's always been my thoughts. I tried 3 days darkness for the first time this time before box drying, and it came out pretty good, although I think 12 hours of darkness would have provided the same results. I don't think it causes a sudden burst of THC, but it did smell very skunky before chopping, and I was told c99 has no smell. Unbelievable skunk smell when trimming, on the other hand, c99 is also a new strain for me.... and I think a keeper!
> 
> (sorry to threadjack!! lol)


I like c99 as well ibhave noticed 2 main phenos so far one stays small more indica and purples out the other stays a lil bigger no purple. The non purple tasted bettert then the purple amd also produced more weight then the purple. Organic soil side by side and outside


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

Which C99 are you guys doing?


----------



## churchhaze (Nov 6, 2014)

Female seeds. Definitely good genetics. They also sent me a free "red purps" seed that I haven't grown yet.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 6, 2014)

I got 10 Mosca C99's...planted 3, duds...very disappointed. Maybe just luck of the draw.


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 7, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> So trim wet leaves fans and sugars, then place on alike cotton t shirt for a day in a humid room for 24 hrs theb take of t shirt and place in a big plastic tote people use for dwc. And burb for what a week few days and its good. You dint hang the plants or anything you literally chop plants trim it lay on shirt in humid area then into pladtic tote a day later


^^^Wanted to clarify for all confused by this^^^ I truly believe ttystikk is using ORGANIC COTTON t-shirts to get the excellent results. Although many are starting to desire a more sustainable and eco friendly alternative to the cotton t's so I believe hydrofarm will be selling 10packs of bamboo t'shirts for drying now, not cheap but clearly worth it!

Unless of course you read ttystikk's post like I did and saw short sticks, then hung until spongy/ chewy, bucked off the stem and burped out in large containers. 

I'm grateful to all who showed up to share their knowledge and insight into this ancient human practice. 

An a big thank you to the science nerds dropping tasty science bites for the laypersons trying to attain higher level of skillsets!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys I don't know the technical stuff about terpenes and all that but if you dry it right and store it properly in jars it tastes great after months of storage and the tases just gets better and better and smoother.
I know from personal experience that my mates that get lucky enough that I share my prized buds with tell me it's the smoothest they've smoked ever!
You see they get this quick dried stuff from their dealers and its always on the harsh side because there was no time invested in the cure, only dryimg time and into bags.my weed always ALWAYS tastes better after a proper cure, nothing scientific but it's a garauntee!


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

Just to chime in...

I am growing an OG that while finishing smells like a skunks ass mixed with lemon...

While drying smells like a dead christmas tree...

And now after being jarred for 4 days is starting to smell like sour starburst...

I would have to disagree on curing not doing anything...


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 11, 2014)

"smells like a skunks ass mixed with lemon"

I don't know why, but that really made me giggle...


----------



## Extacie (Nov 15, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> Not just moisture, but starch as well. At night the starches are stored in the roots, during the day they are moved to the leaves. This is easily demonstrable with an Iodine Stain test, but the moral of the story is harvesting during the dark period has several measurable benefits.


I read this somewhere and did it outdoors. Makes good sense. Indoors I throw a plant into flower like once a week. Any suggestions how to harvest indoor plants with the rotation at night without stressing them out? Maybe using a green light?

This is a very interesting thread. Good read once you get past all the pointless arguing.
My thoughts on curing/ripening (I am an amateur grower, but using logic here) When you think of biting into a peach still firm like an apple because it hasn't softened, it hasn't ripened; the starches haven't converted into sugars yet. A cow could eat it, a horse could eat it but humans can't digest starch. The entire journey of that peach, including resting on the counter at your home is figured into deciding when to pick it. They are delivered to the store still firm with the expectation that it will finish ripening at your house. If the peaches were picked ripe, they would squish and rot during their month long transport from china. Flushing and ripening are both part of the flowering process but ripening continues far beyond harvest. Ripening your product is all about letting it sit and cure for 2-4 weeks after harvesting.

A friend described it to me this way, and it makes sense to me. Seems most people don't think logically when it comes to growing cannabis (myself included, I'm probably one of the most guilty of this)

I like your idea in general @homebrew420 .
I noticed you said when drying the key is to keep a constant humidity level above 55% if I remember correctly. I was trying to "cure" my product while still on the drying lines. So my question is:

-Is it best to have constant humidity/temps? What I was doing was trying to replicate what would happen in jars. I would keep humidity approx 60-70% then once every day or two drop it down to approx. 45-50% for 10-15 minutes, then immediatley back up to that 60-70% range. Would it be better to maintain a constant temp/humidity throughout instead?

My concern with a constant high humidity is potentially allowing mold/mildew to develop on either A.) the product or B.) the actual room it's drying in?

Thoughts on this are much appreciated.


----------



## homebrew420 (Nov 15, 2014)

@Extacie constant and yeah about 50-55% is the money zone I feel. At 55 the flower will still be pliable but will easily break apart very sticky even months after harvest. I am fortunate enough to have this as a constant. At 60+ you may very well be asking for mold issues and concern rises with %rh. 

Peace


----------



## Extacie (Nov 15, 2014)

homebrew420 said:


> @Extacie constant and yeah about 50-55% is the money zone I feel. At 55 the flower will still be pliable but will easily break apart very sticky even months after harvest. I am fortunate enough to have this as a constant. At 60+ you may very well be asking for mold issues and concern rises with %rh.
> 
> Peace


Thanks man! If you don't mind me asking, how do you keep it constant? This is something i just need to look up & will here in a little bit when I have more time. I am assuming something like a thermostat?


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 15, 2014)

Extacie said:


> Any suggestions how to harvest indoor plants with the rotation at night without stressing them out?


Remove the plant as soon as your lights turn on.



Extacie said:


> My thoughts on curing/ripening *(I am an amateur grower, but using logic here)* When you think of biting into a peach still firm like an apple because it hasn't softened, it hasn't ripened; the starches haven't converted into sugars yet. A cow could eat it, a horse could eat it but humans can't digest starch. The entire journey of that peach, including resting on the counter at your home is figured into deciding when to pick it. They are delivered to the store still firm with the expectation that it will finish ripening at your house. If the peaches were picked ripe, they would squish and rot during their month long transport from china.


Cannabis and peaches are not the same. Many fruits and vegetables are picked early as you described. Cannabis does not ripen once it is cut. It simply decays. Clear trichs turn amber. Clear trichs do not turn milky. Cannabis has to be picked ripe. It's not a peach.



Extacie said:


> Flushing and ripening are both part of the flowering process but ripening continues far beyond harvest. Ripening your product is all about letting it sit and cure for 2-4 weeks after harvesting.


Peaches, yes. Cannabis does not ripen beyond harvest.
Check out the people making "live resin" hash from fresh-frozen plants.
If it's picked fresh, it's ripe. If you are going to make live resin, it's ready. If you're going to smoke it, it only requires drying.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 15, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Cannabis and peaches are not the same. Many fruits and vegetables are picked early as you described. Cannabis does not ripen once it is cut. It simply decays. Clear trichs turn amber. Clear trichs do not turn milky. Cannabis has to be picked ripe. It's not a peach.


This is not true. Until the plant has dried, it is still alive after cutting, and some trichs will indeed shift from clear to cloudy during the drying process as the plant completes it's life cycle. The plant is still alive for a considerable time after cutting, that is why we can clone plants, if it died immediately upon snipping then the whole cloning process would be futile. As a matter of fact, the drying and curing process is to PREVENT the plant from decaying, that is why weed stays (relatively) green in color and firm to the touch after being properly dried, whereas a plant left to dry on the vine, so to speak, will be entirely brown and desiccated and crumble under pressure just like a dead leaf or flower from any other plant.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 15, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> This is not true. Until the plant has dried, it is still alive after cutting, and some trichs will indeed shift from clear to cloudy during the drying process as the plant completes it's life cycle. The plant is still alive for a considerable time after cutting, that is why we can clone plants, if it died immediately upon snipping then the whole cloning process would be futile. As a matter of fact, the drying and curing process is to PREVENT the plant from decaying, that is why weed stays (relatively) green in color and firm to the touch after being properly dried, whereas a plant left to dry on the vine, so to speak, will be entirely brown and desiccated and crumble under pressure just like a dead leaf or flower from any other plant.


Drying it in the dark is what keeps it green.
Trichs don't turn cloudy after the plant has been cut.
After you cut it off the plant, clear trichs turn amber, not cloudy.
The enzymes needed for synthesis are not made after the plant has been cut.
Link -> http://biocyc.org/META/NEW-IMAGE?type=PATHWAY&object=PWY-5140&detail-level=4&detail-level=3&detail-level=2#


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 15, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> if it died immediately upon snipping then the whole cloning process would be futile.


It's not dead instantly but many things stop happening inside the plant when you cut them down and hang them in the dark. 
Clones are treated differently to keep them from dying. That's why we handle them carefully, keep them under lights, provide them with water and so on. Nothing is done to prolong the life of your flowers after you harvest them. The THC is decaying. The only reason you are drying it is so that it will stay lit and can be smoked. The THC is best when it is fresh.

Your flowers (smoke) may taste better after you dry them and let the vegetative material relax a little, but the THC has decayed during that time. Once you cut it you are no longer producing THC. Clear trichs will simply age and eventually turn amber in storage.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 15, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> It's not dead instantly but many things stop happening inside the plant when you cut them down and hang them in the dark.
> Clones are treated differently to keep them from dying. That's why we handle them carefully, keep them under lights, provide them with water and so on. Nothing is done to prolong the life of your flowers after you harvest them. The THC is decaying. The only reason you are drying it is so that it will stay lit and can be smoked. The THC is best when it is fresh.
> 
> Your flowers (smoke) may taste better after you dry them and let the vegetative material relax a little, but the THC has decayed during that time. Once you cut it you are no longer producing THC. Clear trichs will simply age and eventually turn amber in storage.


When you say THC is best when fresh, does that imply smoking it before it has been cured, cause unless you do an extract of some kind, you are not going to smoke "fresh" weed at all, unless you want to remove your lungs from the current position and plaster them on the ceiling.

The process slows down rapidly, but it does not stop the moment the plant is cut. There is still enough of the processes going on that it will indeed finish out the trichs that were already in transition, I have seen it myself several times on my own plants. Will it cloud up a fresh trich, no, but it will finish one that was already started. I also have bud that was stored for over a year and the trichs were pretty much as I left them, they did not amber up at all.

Hell, our fingernails and hair grow for awhile even after being filled with embalming fluid and stuck in a dark cold hole 6' down. 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Nov 15, 2014)

the cure is for the plant material not the trich's


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 16, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> When you say THC is best when fresh, does that imply smoking it before it has been cured, cause unless you do an extract of some kind, you are not going to smoke "fresh" weed at all, unless you want to remove your lungs from the current position and plaster them on the ceiling.
> 
> The process slows down rapidly, but it does not stop the moment the plant is cut. There is still enough of the processes going on that it will indeed finish out the trichs that were already in transition, I have seen it myself several times on my own plants. Will it cloud up a fresh trich, no, but it will finish one that was already started. I also have bud that was stored for over a year and the trichs were pretty much as I left them, they did not amber up at all.
> 
> ...


You had me until the fingernail thing... We die and nothing grows but a mans dick for a few hours after we die. The appearance of growth from hair and nails is just the skin drying and shrinking.. We've known that for a long time.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 16, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> You had me until the fingernail thing... We die and nothing grows but a mans dick for a few hours after we die. The appearance of growth from hair and nails is just the skin drying and shrinking.. We've known that for a long time.


 Okay, I am not a forensic pathologist, so I will take the bullet on that one,

But I do know the rest of what I said is 100% correct. The plant does not turn off like a light switch the moment it is cut,

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump!

Now I would have to say I am enjoying this much more than when it was first dried around 6 weeks ago.. What I have found that I don't like though are humidipacks. They seem to leave the leaves, buds and stems in a soft rubbery state and it doesn't grind well... I can lay them out for a day and they will grind nice and fine but I have to remember to set them out and frankly, I'm so stoned most of the time I sometimes forget to unzip before I pee! ...


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Dec 5, 2014)

For some clarification, a plant is only ever considered dead once all vascular motion has fully ceased. Until then it is still classed as alive.

As long as some degree of vascular motion remains, a plant can recover from some impressively severe injuries. But for any injury too serious to recover from, it just serves to keep the plant alive in the rough analogy of a brain-dead state until that motion finally stops due to pressure or input, and it "dies".


----------



## skunkd0c (Dec 8, 2014)

i cure my weed so it stays consistent over the 6 months or so that it takes me to smoke it all
if i did not cure it i find it will dry out too quickly and become harsh tasting over this time

the best tasting weed imo is more dependent on pheno/strain drying and flower structure, curing comes last 

some phenos are bursting with flavor and have a great calyx to leaf ratio and also dry light/pale green
when weed like this is dry it will taste much better than weed that has been cured but had a poor flower to leaf ratio
and or was dark green to start with and had little smell 

rather than trying to remove the green/chlorophyll with curing 
it makes more sense to me to try not to have too much to start with in the first place
which means selecting plants that produce large calyx with little leaf in the bud
and or removing the little leaf before drying 
most of the nasty taste comes from these little leaves and some buds are full of leaves


----------



## RM3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, this was some read. I dry and cure my weed different than most. I actually invented a chamber with fans and heaters. it's discussed in one of my old threads here. I have had a lot of forum members over the years visit and post smoke reports afterwards.

The most recent happened a few weeks ago, several growers sat around for a few hours smoking my weed. One of the offerings was a strain I named Lil Bush that had been in the jar for 7 months. At the end when they all went home and posted about the gathering, ALL of them picked Lil Bush as being the best taste, best smoothness, etc.. 

Since I know ttystick, (and live in Colorado) I am gonna have to meet with the OP and swap some buds  Could be interesting lol

As for this thread I'm gonna stay on the curing side


----------



## lilroach (Dec 13, 2014)

My stuff rarely stays around long enough to give a proper cure....usually out the door 7-10 days after chop.

I've been growing G13's Pineapple Express for about 6 months (one of my favorite strains) and found a jar that was accidentally stashed away since July. Normally I can only smoke about 1/2 a joint (I'm a light-weight) of the fresh weed, but with the cured weed I actually finished a whole joint......the difference was that it tasted so much better than the fresh weed. It was like warm butter going over my tongue. If there was any THC drop I certainly didn't notice it.

Now I'm jarring around 1/2 an ounce of each harvest and stashing it for personal use later down the road. If THC drops over time I think that the better taste makes it worth it.

I am sitting here wondering if different strains cure better or worse than other strains? Dense buds vs. airy buds? Sativa vs. Indica?


----------



## ISK (Dec 13, 2014)

to be truthful I will not waste my time reading this thread as nobody could ever convince me that curing is a myth

I can be open and willing to listen to opinions about flushing, defoliation, PK boosters or almost anything else....but not to cure is just plain stupid

I once bought 2 ounces from my cousin grow,,,, 3 month latter after I cured it, he could not believe we were smoking his pot....he bought mason jars that very day and has never looked back


----------



## waterdawg (Dec 13, 2014)

I have read and perhaps RM can collaborate that it takes some time for degradation to occur and that light is a contributor. Curing does not imo lead to degradation of thc in a normal time frame. In saying this I never have it around long enough to actually test this lol.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 13, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> I have read and perhaps RM can collaborate that it takes some time for degradation to occur and that light is a contributor. Curing does not imo lead to degradation of thc in a normal time frame. In saying this I never have it around long enough to actually test this lol.


That is correct, I tested it, left a bud out for a month and compared it to a bud in the jar the one left out in the light and air lost a few % points from 25% to 22 THC


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 13, 2014)

Good information @RM3.

I have grown just for myself for years, every 6 months or so, and every time I do a harvest I will shelf the old stuff and start using the new grow as soon as the green taste goes away. Why? I personally like the flavor more and I believe the high is better/different.. sharper maybe. I recently found an old bottle, around 4 yrs old... of course it was as brown as dog turds but I was really surprised at the good high when I vaped it.... I only vape so the flavors are more mild anyway but to me it had a flatter/not much actual taste to it.... still a surprising good buzz tho.


----------



## Mt Doo (Dec 23, 2014)

SO question. Has anybody tried to just put in directly into jars? I mean since its supposed to pull out moisture wouldnt it do that anyway? I mean instead of drying and curing wouldnt this just do both jobs at once?


----------



## Captain Greenbeard (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, what homebrew420 seem to be saying is that you can get the curing going while drying the buds i.e. while they are hanging in the drying room. It's all a matter of how well you regulate the temperature and RH in that room so to make the drying process as slow as possible... Am I right? Because if that's true then I am indeed quite confused... Doesn't the curing process consist of anaerobic bacteria that feeds on the remaining chlorophyll, sugars and starch left in the buds after drying? That's what I have read in many places and if that's true that means that you need an air tight seal in order to get that process going (anaerobic = life without air) which would make the process homebrew420 is describing insufficient in removing all left-over junk in the buds that makes it taste nasty. Or have I missed something? Isn't there an anaerobic process involved in clearing out all left-overs in the buds?


----------



## coughee420 (Dec 24, 2014)

Captain Greenbeard said:


> Ok, what homebrew420 seem to be saying is that you can get the curing going while drying the buds i.e. while they are hanging in the drying room. It's all a matter of how well you regulate the temperature and RH in that room so to make the drying process as slow as possible... Am I right? Because if that's true then I am indeed quite confused... Doesn't the curing process consist of anaerobic bacteria that feeds on the remaining chlorophyll, sugars and starch left in the buds after drying? That's what I have read in many places and if that's true that means that you need an air tight seal in order to get that process going (anaerobic = life without air) which would make the process homebrew420 is describing insufficient in removing all left-over junk in the buds that makes it taste nasty. Or have I missed something? Isn't there an anaerobic process involved in clearing out all left-overs in the buds?


I was thinking the same thing Captain.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 24, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> SO question. Has anybody tried to just put in directly into jars? I mean since its supposed to pull out moisture wouldnt it do that anyway? I mean instead of drying and curing wouldnt this just do both jobs at once?


One word. Mold.


----------



## Mt Doo (Dec 24, 2014)

Ace Yonder said:


> One word. Mold.


But has it been tried? Mold cab happen with hang drying and "curing" if not done properly but if the goal is to pull out moisture then why not go straight to jar? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 24, 2014)

When ever i go to my home country all they do is chop it down and smoke it..
there used to it but to me it was quite harsh i aske them if they knew about curing and they laughed in my face and then they jumped in the back of a 1950s ford truck and told me they where gonna go crusing and to pic up some girls...lol


----------



## RM3 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> But has it been tried? Mold cab happen with hang drying and "curing" if not done properly but if the goal is to pull out moisture then why not go straight to jar?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Yeppers tried it years ago by accident, it is different to say the least, would not do it on purpose


----------



## Ace Yonder (Dec 24, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> But has it been tried? Mold cab happen with hang drying and "curing" if not done properly but if the goal is to pull out moisture then why not go straight to jar?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


The jar is to hold moisture in, not pull it out. That's why you jar it after drying. Burping removes excess moisture from the jar but it's no substitute for drying


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 25, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> SO question. Has anybody tried to just put in directly into jars? I mean since its supposed to pull out moisture wouldnt it do that anyway? I mean instead of drying and curing wouldnt this just do both jobs at once?


Putting it in jars doesn't pull out the moisture, it equalizes the moisture content in the buds


Mt Doo said:


> But has it been tried? Mold cab happen with hang drying and "curing" if not done properly but if the goal is to pull out moisture then why not go straight to jar?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Can you live without breathing?? How do you know? Have you tried? Do it! It's you're idea. You test it!


Mt Doo said:


> But has it been tried? Mold cab happen with hang drying and "curing" if not done properly but if the goal is to pull out moisture then why not go straight to jar?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Since you are the one questioning you should do the test. You do it, then let us know the outcome.


----------



## Captain Greenbeard (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey MuckyDuck! Why are you so hostile? Isn't this forum for asking questions? If you're such an expert on everything about drying and curing then why don't you just answer the questions instead of being such a dick? Try keep things on point instead of attacking people who's questions you don't like.


----------



## Mt Doo (Dec 25, 2014)

Captain Greenbeard said:


> Hey MuckyDuck! Why are you so hostile? Isn't this forum for asking questions? If you're such an expert on everything about drying and curing then why don't you just answer the questions instead of being such a dick? Try keep things on point instead of attacking people who's questions you don't like.


Right lol. I was a logical question. If drying is to remove moisture and "curing" is to remove the rest of the inner moisture then why not go straight to jar. Maybe im missing the reason they are different processes or maybe no one ever took the time to actually define the differences in the professes. And as far as breathing im good I dont believe anyone is going to smoke me after so it would defeat the purpose of the test.


----------



## Mt Doo (Dec 25, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Putting it in jars doesn't pull out the moisture, it equalizes the moisture content in the buds


If it equalizes it then why open to let the extra escape? You do it to regulate it I understand that but you "burp" the jar to remove extra moisture.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 26, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> If it equalizes it then why open to let the extra escape? You do it to regulate it I understand that but you "burp" the jar to remove extra moisture.


I'm sure you will figure it out if you think about it for a while.... when you burp you are lowering the humidity in the jar... and the reason you are lowing the humidiy is because when you burp you are replacing some of the humid air in the jar


----------



## Mt Doo (Dec 26, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I'm sure you will figure it out if you think about it for a while.... when you burp you are lowering the humidity in the jar... and the reason you are lowing the humidiy is because when you burp you are replacing some of the humid air in the jar


Correct but the humidity goes UP because of the removed moisture in the buds. You burp to remove the access moisture stabilizing the humidity, when you dry you pull the moisture out of the bud but there is no need to burp because it's not trapped. This is how i understand the process and this is how you continually explain the process as well so maybe I'm listening to the wrong person to get a better understanding of these processes, maybe we both need to seek out a seasoned Gardner to correct info instead of exchanging knowledge from one noob to another. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Captain Greenbeard (Dec 26, 2014)

Everyone seem quite focused on the removal of moisture i.e. drying but shouldn't there be some fermentation process involved as well?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 26, 2014)

Mt Doo said:


> Correct but the humidity goes UP because of the removed moisture in the buds. You burp to remove the access moisture stabilizing the humidity, when you dry you pull the moisture out of the bud but there is no need to burp because it's not trapped. This is how i understand the process and this is how you continually explain the process as well so maybe I'm listening to the wrong person to get a better understanding of these processes, maybe we both need to seek out a seasoned Gardner to correct info instead of exchanging knowledge from one noob to another.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


I'm not a noob but yes you need to find someone who will agree with you since you don't listen or appear to understand.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 26, 2014)

Captain Greenbeard said:


> Everyone seem quite focused on the removal of moisture i.e. drying but shouldn't there be some fermentation process involved as well?


Good question. I don't think it would be called fermentation though... it's called curing because you are slowly changing the plant structure when you cure. I believe with fermentation you have to add something, like mold and nobody wants mold in their weed!

With curing you slowly pull the humidity down to 60% or so. This makes a change in texture and flavor. If you just took a nug and set it it a hot dry place it would get crispy on the outside and tend to break apart when you handle it.


----------



## Captain Greenbeard (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been trying to understand fermentation of cannabis and there apparently is some bacteria that is responsible. Most forums that discuss this mention anaerobic bacteria (living without air) which would then suggest that this is the process that happens in the masonry jars after you stop burping and perhaps why people report changes in color and taste when curing longer periods of time. The guys looking for more hard core fermentation processes compress their buds, either inside a corn husk/leaf that they tie up with strings or in bamboo pipes and then subject to heat, either by burying them in warm sand, earth or just place in a warm area (about 30 degrees celsius).


----------



## Captain Greenbeard (Dec 26, 2014)

This guy called "Rinse" even does it with a cold fermentation:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=247378


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Captain Greenbeard said:


> I have been trying to understand fermentation of cannabis and there apparently is some bacteria that is responsible. Most forums that discuss this mention anaerobic bacteria (living without air) which would then suggest that this is the process that happens in the masonry jars after you stop burping and perhaps why people report changes in color and taste when curing longer periods of time. The guys looking for more hard core fermentation processes compress their buds, either inside a corn husk/leaf that they tie up with strings or in bamboo pipes and then subject to heat, either by burying them in warm sand, earth or just place in a warm area (about 30 degrees celsius).


I do it in a chamber I invented, in compost piles , My ditty on fermentation is in my old Calling All NooBs Thread


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 27, 2014)

RM3 said:


> I do it in a chamber I invented, in compost piles , My ditty on fermentation is in my old Calling All NooBs Thread


I fermented some beans one time, but not on purpose.


----------

